# الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )..  asmicheal



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

استمعت الية 
وهو يحكى ماساتة 
كم هو مسكين والظروف طاحنة ولا يملك الا مليون جنية فقط وكام عقار وكام شالية 

وخائف ومرنعب من الزمن الاتى 


استمعت اليها 
وهى جميلة انيقة غاية بالجاذبية ولكنها خائفة من خيانة زوجها لها 



استمعت لشكواها 
من حال الخدمة ونوعية المخدومين 
والخدمة زمان والان 



استمعت لة ولها ولهم 
وتركوا فى تامل 

هل كل ما يملكوة لايشبعهم 
هل هناك حلقة مفقودة لا اراها 



ونقلت تساؤلى لاب اعترافى القديس 
الذى كلمنى بكلمات قليلة ولكنها اية بالعمق والروحانية والجمال 

وارشدنى 

ان الشبع الوحيد يكون فى الرب يسوع لة كل المجد 
وبدونة اى شبع تراب ورماد وهواء وبخار 


وارشدنى 
ان اقوم بالبحث عن الشبع الروحى 

فتابعوا معى لو حبيتم 

:download:


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

متابعـــــ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*



كليمو قال:


>


 


:download:

تصميمات مبهرة يا ملك الرومانس 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*



KOKOMAN قال:


> متابعـــــ​


 

:download:

يا رب دايما  متابع 
وموجود ومشارك كوكو 

ملف اتمنى يكون سبب لازالة الزهق والضيق 

شكرا كوكو


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*



بابا شنودة الثالث



فإن أحببت الله,تحب أن تتكلم معه,فتحب الصلاة:
وتجد لذة في الحديث مع الله وتكون صلاتك مشبعة بالاشتياق إلي الله,وإلي البقاء في حضرته,وتقول مع داود النبي اسمك أرفع يدي,فتشبع نفسي كما من شحم ودسمفهل لك هذا *الشبع* *الروحي* في الصلاة؟هل الصلاة تغذيك وتعزيك وتفرحك وتسمو بك في أجواء عليا أرفع من مستواك؟وهل كل كلمة من الصلاة لها مذاقة حلوة في فمك وفي ذهنك ومصدرا لتأملات؟! 

أم أنت تقاوم نفسك وتغصب نفسك,لكي تصلي!وتلتمس أعذارا كثيرة لكي لاتصلي؟!محتجا بالتعب وضيق الوقت بينما السبب الوحيد لعدم صلاتك, *هو* أنك لاتحب الله فلو كنت تحب الله,كنت تشتاق إلي الحديث معه.ولو أحببت الصلاة,تحب الله فمتي إذن تحبه وتحبها.
إن كنت لاتحب الله,فأنت لم تعرفه بعد:
علي أن معرفة الله أمر من المفروض أن يكون للمبتدئين.أما عن الكاملين فالمطلوب منهم *هو* الثبات في الله,كما يقولاثبتوا في وأنا فيكمتماماكما يثبت الغصن في الكرمةيو15فهل تشعر إنك في الله كالغصن في الكرمة,وعصارة الكرمة تسري فيك,وتصبح علي صورتها.
أنت لست غريبا عن الله,ومحبته ليست غريبة عليك:
فأنت ابن له.والمفروض أن الابن يحب أباه.وأنت هيكل لروحه القدس,وروح الله ساكن فيك1كو5,3وهو الأصل وأنت فرع.*هو* الرأس وأنت عضو في الجسد حقا كما قال بولس الرسولهذا السر عظيمأف5.

إن كان الحب الحقيقي لله,*هو* الثبات فيه فماذا تكون الخطية إذن سوي انفصال عن الله,إذ ليست هناك شركة بين النور والظلمة...*ما* أصعب أن تتحول من الحب إلي الخصومة!!
الذي يحب الله لايخطيء ,لأن محبته لله تمنعه من مخالفته:
وهذا واضح من الرسالة الأولي للقديس يوحنا الرسول,حيث يقول ويكررأنالمولود من الله لايخطيءلأن زرعه ثابت فيهوالشرير لايمسه.بل يقول عنه أكثر من هذا: إنهلايستطيع أن يخطيء1يو5,3أصبحت طبيعته لا تقبل الخطية.المحبة رفعته فوق مستوي الخطية,وفوق مستوي الوصية,وفوق مستوي الجسد...فهو يمتنع عن الخطية ليس خوفا من العقوبة,ولا رعبا من جهنم,إنما بسبب محبته لله,وبالتالي محبته للخير.وهنا نقول:

الذي يحب الله,بالضرورة يحب الخير,ويحب حياة القداسة:
محبة الإنسان لله توصله إلي محبة الفضيلة.كما أن محبة الفضيلة توصل أيضا إلي محبة الله,وتجعله يرتفع عن مستوي الصراع مع الخطية,لأنه *ما* عاد يحبها,بل أصبح يشمئز منها .لأنه ثبت في الله ,والله نور والخطية ظلمة,ولا شركة للنور مع الظلمة...
الذي يحب الله,يصبح هيكلا للروح القدس,والروح القدس يسكن فيه,ويعمل به ومعه وهو لايمكن أن يسمح لنفسه بأن يحزن روح الله الذي فيه بخطية من الخطايا ,لذلك لايخطيء.

وهو يعرف تماما أنه لو أخطأ ,يقول له الرب كما قال لملاك كنيسة أفسسعندي عليك أنك تركت محبتك الأوليرؤ2:
ولكن الإنسان المحب لله حقا,*هو* ثابت في محبته وثابت في حياة القداسة التي بدونها لايعاين أحد الرب.

وفي محبته للخير ,لايجاهد للوصول إلي التوبة ,لأنه قد اجتاز هذه المرحلة,إنما كل جهاده *هو* للنمو في حياة البر وعمل الخير.إنه جهاد إيجابي وليس جهادا سلبيا *هو* انتقال في حياة القداسة من درجة إلي درجة أعلي.أنه جهاد لذيذ بلا تعب داخلي.
فهو في محبته للرب,قد دخل إلي راحة الرب,واستراحت روحه فيه.دخل سبته *الروحي* الذي لاينتهي ,يتدرج فيه من خير إلي خير أكبر, بلا تغصب, بل في متعة روحية يفعل الخير تلقائيا بلا تغصب... 
هذا الذي يحب الخير لايحتاج إلي الوصية التي تدعو إلي الخير.بل يصنع الخير بطبيعته الخيرة إذ صار الخير من مكونات طبيعته كصورة لله...

الذي يحب الله ويحب الخير,يفعل الخير كشيء عادي طبيعي,كالنفس الذي يتنفسه دون أن يشعر في داخله أنه يعمل شيئا زائدا أو عجيبا ودون أن يأخذه الزهو بما يفعل ولهذا فهو لايفتخر مطلقا بشيء من فضائله,لأنه يراها شيئا عاديا .وثانيا لأنه من محبته لله,ينسب كل شيء حسن يعمله إلي عمل الله.كما قال بولس الرسوللا أنا,بل نعمة الله العاملة معي1كو15 

الإنسان الذي يحب الله,تتحد مشيئته مع مشيئة الله:
فهو في محبته لله يقول لهلاتسمح يارب أن أشاء شيئا لاتريده أنت.لتكن مشيئتي إذن هي مشيئتك.ولتكن مشيئتك هي مشيئتي.بل ليتني لا تكون لي مشيئة علي الإطلاق.بل *ما* تضعه أنت في فكري وفي قلبي,*هو* الذي أعمله بكل رضا وحب.لذلك فالذي يحب الله لايجد صعوبة في تنفيذ وصاياه:لأن وصاياه ليست ثقيلة كما قال القديس يوحنا الرسول: والذي يحب الله ,يحب وصاياه أيضا ويجدها سراجا لرجله ونورا لسبيله,ويكونفي ناموس الرب مسرته,وفي ناموسه يلهج نهارا وليلا ويقول للربوجدت كلامك كالشهد فأكلتهأنه أحلي من العسل والشهد في فمي فرحت به كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة مز119.

وصية الله ليست صعبة أمامه لأنه لاتوجد في قلبه النقي أية شهوة خاطئة تقاوم وصية الله.

ولأنه يعمل بمضمون هذه الوصية,حتي دون أن يقرأ عنها أن المحبة رفعته فوق مستوي الوصية ولم يعد داخلا تحت سيطرتها ,الوصية لاتشكل عبئا عليه,وهي ليست مجرد أمر,بل هي نور يضيء له الطريق إلي الله,حتي لايضل بحيل العدو أو بخطأ الأفكار, إنها الوسيلة التي بها ينقي الله قلبه فيصير حسب قلب الله.إنها الطريقة التي تجعل منه صورة لله ومثاله

حقا إن الله من محبته لنا,منحنا وصاياه ونحن من محبتنا له نطيع هذه الوصايا,بل ونفرح بها كرسالة إلينا من الله الذي نحبه.
الذي يحب الله لايري أن الوصية تقيده,بل ترشده, إنها ليست قيودا علي إرادته ولاهي حد لحريته,لأن الخطية والعادات السيئة هي التي تقيد حرية الإنسان,وكلمة الله هي التي تحرره والذي يحب الله لا يري الوصايا ضغطا علي إرادته,لأن إرادته المتحررة تفرح بالوصايا التي قررها الله لمنفعتنا...

الذي يحب الله,يسعده أن يدعو جميع الناس إلي محبته مثلما فرح يوحنا المعمدان إذ رأي الناس يلتفون حول المسيح.وقال من له العروس فهو العريس . أما صديق العريس فيري ويفرح لذلك فرحي قد صار كاملايو3.

لذلك *هو* يخدم ,لأنه يحب الله ويحب ملكوته ويحب أن ينتشر هذا الملكوت وتنتشر كلمة الله ويزداد عدد الذين يتبعون طريق الرب ويحبونه.

وهكذا ينجح في حياة الخدمة من يري الخدمة حبا:حبا لله وللناس وللملكوت.. حبه لله يقوده إلي خدمتهم ,لكي يذوقوا وينظروا *ما* أطيب الرب.وكلما يخدمهم يزداد محبة لهم وكلما يحبهم تزداد خدمته لهم.

وهو حينما يعطي ,إنما يعطي عن حب,لأنه مكتوب المعطي بسرور يحبه الرب.لا عن طلب أجر من الله وإنما بسبب الإشفاق العجيب الذي في قلبه من نحو المحتاجين.

لذلك فإن عطاءه يرتفع فوق مستوي العشور والبكور والنذور ويرتفع فوق مستوي الأرقام..يعطي بسخاء ولايعير,ولايسأله الله كم أعطي؟وإنما كم أحب:ويكافئه علي الحب الموجود فيعطائه وليس عن الكمية



المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:wcY5mOSq9x4J:vupload.new.facebook.com/topic.php%3Fuid%3D63248342353%26topic%3D9945+%D9%85%D8%A7+%D9%87%D9%88+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%A8%D8%B9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%AD%D9%8A+%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%B4%D9%86%D9%88%D8%AF%D8%A9&cd=9&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*     المسيح المشبع
 جاءت الأصحاحات 8-10 تحمل أسئلة كثيرة، منها      أسئلة قدمها السيد نفسه، وبعضها التلاميذ، وأحيانًا الشعب أو المقاومون له.      كلها كشفت بالأكثر عن شخص السيد المسيح العامل لحساب البشرية موضوع حبه.
في هذا الأصحاح كشفت الأسئلة عن شخصه كمصدر شبع      حقيقي للنفس.
     1. سؤال حول الخبز 1-10.
     2. سؤال حول الآية 11-12.
     3. حوار حول الخمير 13-21.
     4. سؤال حول البصيرة 22-26.
     5. سؤال حول شخص المسيح 27-30.
     6. إعلانه عن الصليب 31-33.
     7. إعلانه عن شركة الصليب 34-38.
     1. سؤال حول الخبز
 سبق فبارك الرب الخبز والسمكتين لإشباع خمسة آلاف      رجلٍ ماعدا الرجال والنساء (6: 34-44)، إذ تحنن الرب عليهم عندما رآهم      كخرافٍ بلا راعٍ، وقد أطال الحديث معهم في موضع خلاء. وأراد التلاميذ أن يصرفهم      السيد ليبتاعوا خبزًا، فلم يرد أن يصرفهم جائعين. وها قد سنحت فرصة أخرى فيها      بقت الجموع ثلاثة أيام مع السيد وليس لهم ما يأكلونه، وقد رفض السيد أيضًا أن      يصرفهم صائمين لئلا يخوروا في الطريق، "لأن قومًا منهم جاءوا من بعيد" [3].      في شفائه المرضى وإخراج الشياطين لم يقدر الإنجيليون أن يحصروا عدد الأشفية      والآيات التي صنعها، حتى قال الإنجيلي يوحنا: "وأشياء أُخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع      إن كتبت واحدة واحدة، فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة" (يو 21: 25). أما في أمر إشباع الجموع فعلى ما يظن لم يمارسه سوى مرتين      حتى لا يلتف الجمع حوله من أجل الخبز المادي، فتنحرف نظرتهم إلى الزمنيات عوض      الشبع الروحي. أما عدم تجاهله هذا الإشباع، إنما ليكشف أنه أيضًا يهتم بالجسد،      ولكن ليس على حساب الروحيات.
سبق لنا دراسة هاتين المعجزتين خاصة ما حملتاه من      جوانب رمزية راجع تفسير مت 14: 14-21؛ 15: 32-38، لذا أكتفي هنا بإبراز النقاط      التالية:
أولاً: لا نستطيع تجاهل التشابه الشديد بين      معجزتي إشباع الجموع الواردتين في الأصحاحين 6 و 8 وما لازمهما من ظروف متقاربة      للغاية:
أ. إشباع 5000 رجلٍ (6: 35-44). أ. إشباع الـ4000      (8: 1-9).
ب. عبور البحيرة (6: 45-52). ب. عبور البحيرة (8:      10).
ج. عبورهم إلى جنيسارت (6: 53-56). ج. عبورهم إلى      دلمانوثة (8: 10).
د. حواره بعدها مع الفريسيين عن د. حواره بعدها مع      الفريسيين عن
الأيدي الدنسة (7: 1-23). الآية من السماء (8: 11).
ه. حواره مع الفينيقية عن خبز ه. حواره مع التلاميذ      عن خمير
البنين (7: 24-30). الفريسيين (8: 13-21).
و. شفاء الأصم الأعقد (7: 31-37). و. شفاء الأعمى      (8: 22-26).
هذا التشابه الشديد في الظروف المحيطة بالمعجزتين      يربط بينهما رباطًا وثيقًا كما رأينا في دراستنا لإنجيل معلمنا متى البشير بكون      الأولى تعلن عن شخص المسيّا مشبع اليهود أو أصحاب الناموس، والثانية عن ذات      المسيّا المشبع أيضًا للأمم، وأن المعجزتين تحملان ذات المعنى والمفهوم. أما      تشابه الأحداث الملازمة لهما واللاحقة لهما، فلا يمكن أن يكون محض صدفة، إنما      تعني مفهومًا روحيًا يمس حياتنا، يمكننا أن نلخصه في الآتي:
أ. في المعجزتين إذ شبعت الجموع دخل السيد المسيح      السفينة ومعه تلاميذه ليعبروا البحيرة إلى الشاطيء الآخر. كأن غاية إشباعه      لنفوسنا أن نتذوق العبور أو الخروج بالمسيح يسوع خلال صليبه المحيي (السفينة)      لينطلق قلبنا من برية هذا العالم، مجتازًا أمواجه وتياراته، ليدخل إلى الحياة      الأخرى ويتمتع بالأبدية، هذا الخروج لن يتحقق خارج السيد المسيح رأس الكنيسة      وقائدها.
ب. إذ شبعت الجموع قام الفريسيون في المرتين      يحاورونه تارة عن الأيدي الدنسة وأخرى يطلبون آية من السماء. وكأنه بينما ينشغل      السيد المسيح بإشباعنا داخليًا والانطلاق بنا إلى أحضان أبيه خلال ثبوتنا فيه،      يبذل عدو الخير كل جهده لإثارتنا في مناقشات غبية تفسر نقاوة القلب الداخلي.      يريد العدو أن يسحبنا من الشبع الداخلي إلى الغسلات المظهرية أو الآيات المثيرة      للخارج.
ج. بعد المعجزة الأولى تحدث مع الفينيقية عن خبز      البنين الذي كان يود أن يتمسك به أصحاب الناموس كبنين لكنهم رفضوه فقُدم للأمم      الغرباء، وبعد المعجزة الثانية حدث تلاميذه عن خمير الفريسيين محذرًا إياهم      لئلا يأكلوا منه، طالبًا أن ينعموا به هو شخصيًا، الخبز الواحد النازل من      السماء!
د. بعد المعجزة الأولى شفى السيد المسيح الرجل      الأصم الأعقد، أما بعد الثانية فشفى الأعمى. وكأن السيد مشبع النفوس قد جاء      ليفتح أذاننا الروحية لسماع كلمته، ولساننا لتمجيده، وأعيننا لمعاينة بهاء      مجده.
ثانيًا: ما هو الخبز الذي قدمه السيد للجموع      بعد أن مكثوا معه ثلاثة أيام ولم يكن لهم ما يأكلونه [2] إلا جسده المقدس      القائم من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث؟ فمن يقبل معه آلامه ويحمل صليبه ويُدفن      معه يكون كصائمٍ عن العالم بلا طعام يسلمه الرب جسده طعامًا محييًا، الجسد      القائم من الأموات!
يرى بعض الآباء أن هذا الخبز يشير إلى كلمة الله أو      كلمة الكرازة بالإنجيل التي قُدمت للبشرية الجائعة، فيقول القديس أغسطينوس:      [ما تأكلونه أنتم آكل منه أنا أيضًا، وما تعيشون عليه أعيش أنا أيضًا عليه، إذ      لنا في السماء مخزن مشترك منه تأتي كلمة الله... أنتم تعلمون أن وليمة الله      غالبًا ما نسمع عنها أنها خاصة بالقلب لا بالبطن.] ويقول البابا غريغوريوس      (الكبير): [لم يرد أن يصرفهم صائمين لئلا يخوروا في الطريق، إذ يليق بمن      يستمع الكرازة أن يجد كلمة تعزية، لئلا بسبب جوعهم وحرمانهم من طعام الحق      يسقطون تحت ثقل متاعب الحياة.]
إن كان هذا الخبز يشير إلى كلمة الكرازة، فإن بعض      الدارسين يرون في رقم 7 (سبع خبزات) إشارة إلى السبعين رسولاً الذين قاموا      بالكرازة بين الأمم، وإلى السبعة شمامسة (أع 6: 3) ، غير أن كثير من الآباء      يرون في رقم 7 إشارة إلى أعمال الروح القدس في كنيسة المسيح، وكأن هذا الخبز      الذي هو كلمة الكرازة هو عطية الروح القدس للمؤمنين في كنيسة المسيح. بمعنى آخر      الروح القدس العامل في الكنيسة خاصة خلال الأسرار السبعة يقدم لنا كلمة الله      حية وفعّاله وعملية في حياتنا لتدخل بنا إلى الكمال.
يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [السبع خبزات تعني      أعمال الروح القدس السبعة، والأربعة آلاف رجل هي الكنيسة المؤسسة على الأناجيل      الأربعة، والسبعة سلال من الفضلات هي كمال الكنيسة، فإنه بهذا الرقم يُرمز      للكمال دائمًا.] ويقول الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس: [رقم 7 يشير إلى الروح القدس      الذي يكمل كل شيء، إذ تكمل حياتنا خلال السبعة أيام.]
ويرى القديس أمبروسيوس أن هذا الطعام يشير      إلى القوة التي يمنحها لمؤمنيه، فإن كان في وصيته يطالبنا بالمثابرة والجهاد،      لكنه هو الذي يهبنا القوة حتى لا نخور في الطريق. إنه يبعث بقوته للجميع. يوزع      للكل ولا يتجاهل أحدًا، فإن امتنع إنسان عن بسط يديه لينال قوة الروح الداخلي      خار في طريق جهاده.
ثالثًا: أحصى عدد الرجال، لكنه لم يحرم النساء      ولا الأطفال من الطعام، وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [دع هؤلاء يأكلون،      ليأكل الأطفال فينمون ولا يصيرون بعد أطفالاً، ولينصلح من هو مدللون كالنساء      فيصيرون محصنين.] هذا ويرى البعض أن العدد الوارد هنا (4000) يشمل الكل وليس      الرجال فقط كما في المعجزة السابقة.
رابعًا: بالنسبة للسلال السبع التي جمعها      التلاميذ وقد امتلأت من الفضلات علامة البركة المسيحانية، فهي تشير إلى الكنائس      السبع (رؤ 1: 12-20)، وقد حلّ في وسطها ابن الإنسان ينيرها ويشبعها خلال كلمة      الإنجيل عاملاً بروحه القدوس فيها.
هذا ويلاحظ أن كلمة "سلال" هنا جاء باليونانية "Spyris"      بينما في المعجزة الأولى استخدمت الكلمة اليونانية "Kophinos"      والتي ترجمت "قفة". فإن كانت القصة التي بين أيدينا تشير إلى شبع الأمم بالمسيا      المخلص بينما القصة السابقة تشير إلى شبع اليهود به، فإن كلمة     Spyris تعني سلة عادية أو سلة سمك      يستخدمها الكل أما كلمة Kophinoi      فهي تمثل نوعًا من السلال خاص بالشعب اليهودي يستخدمه فقراؤهم في روما. لنفس      السبب في المعجزة التي بين أيدينا عدد السلال سبع إشارة إلى كمال الكرازة في      العالم كله، أما في المعجزة السابقة فعددهم 12 إشارة إلى الاثنى عشر سبطًا.
     2. سؤال حول الآية 
     "فخرج الفريسيون وابتدأوا يحاورونه، طالبين منه آية      من السماء لكي يجربوه. فتنهد بروحه، وقال: لماذا يطلب هذا الجيل آية؟ الحق أقول      لكم لن تُعطي هذا الجيل آية" [11-12].
 بعد إشباع الخمسة آلاف رجل على يدي التلاميذ عوض أن      ينشغل الفريسيون بهذا العمل الفائق ليروا فيه تحقيقًا للنبوات، إذ جاء المسيا      ووهب تلاميذه أن يقدموا بركته للجماهير فتشبع، رأوا في أيديهم أنها دنسة لأنها      لم تتطهر بالماء قبل الأكل حسب تقاليد اليهود. الأيدي التي تمتعت بعطية الله      لتقدم ما يشبع الجماهير وتجمع بالبركة فضلات كثيرة كانت في أعينهم دنسة، والآن      إذ أكد لهم أنه المسيا مشتهى الأمم ومتمم النبوات بإشباع أربعة آلاف أخرى عوض      أن يعيدوا النظر فيما فعلوه ازدادوا جهالة، إذ طلبوا منه آية من السماء لكي      يجربوه. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لم يطلبوا آية لكي يؤمنوا      وإنما لكي يمسكوه، فلو كان المقاومون مستعدين لقبول الإيمان لصنع لهم آية.]
لقد أراد السيد المسيح أن يدخل بهم إلى السماء      عينها، مقدمًا نفسه المن الحقيقي النازل من السماء الواهب حياة أبدية (يو 6)،      لكنهم لم يطلبوا الشبع، بل طلبوا علامة منظورة في الطبيعة للجدال والمقاومة.      وهم في هذا لم يستطيعوا أن يميزوا بين مجيء السيد المسيح الأول لتقديم الخلاص      للعالم كله خلال محبته الفائقة، وبين مجيئه الثاني ليدين العالم. فعلامة مجيئه      الأول هي بسط يديه بالحب واللطف نحو كل نفس خاصة على الصليب، أما علامة مجيئه      الثاني للدينونة فهي تزعزع قوات السماء، والشمس والقمر لا يعطيان ضوءهما الخ.
لقد تنهد السيد بروحه، وقال: "لماذا يطلب هذا      الجيل آية؟" كأنه في مرارة يرى في هذا الجيل الذي كان يجب أن يكون كارزًا      بالإنجيل ومعلمًا للعالم عن الخلاص بالصليب، قد تحول عن رسالته إلى تجربة الرب،      كآبائهم الذين جربوا الرب. يقول موسى النبي: "ودعا اسم الموضع مسّة ومريبة من      أجل مخاصمة بني إسرائيل ومن أجل تجربتهم للرب، قائلين: أفي وسطنا الرب أم لا؟"      (خر 17: 7). ويقول المرتل: "فلا تقسوا قلوبكم كما في مريبة، مثل يوم مسة في      البرية، حيث جربني آباؤكم، اختبروني، أبصروا أيضًا فعلي، أربعين سنة مقت ذلك      الجيل" (مز 95: 8-10).
3. حوار حول الخمير
"ثم تركهم ودخل أيضًا السفينة ومضى إلى العبر،      ونسوا أن يأخذ خبزًا، ولم يكن معهم في السفينة إلا رغيف واحد، وأوصاهم قائلاً:      أنظروا وتحرزوا من خمير الفريسيين وخمير هيرودس" [13-15].
أولاً: كشف لنا الإنجيلي عن شوق التلاميذ      لتبعيته، فمع أنهم جمعوا سبع سلال من الكسر، لكنهم إذ رأوه يدخل السفينة نسوا      أن يأخذوا معهم خبزًا، إذ شغلهم السيد الرب عن الاهتمام حتى بالضروريات كالخبز.      محبتهم للرب سحبت قلوبهم عن كل ما هو أرضي. لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا سابا:      [من ذاق حلاوة ثمار شجرة الحياة، ويريد أن يجري نحو ثمار (محبة) العالم      النتنة؟]، كما يقول: [الذين لم يجربوا لذة محبة الله هم مساكين وتعساء، فالله      يعطي لمحبيه طيبًاK وبه يسكرهم ويلذذهم.]
ثانيًا: قال الإنجيلي "ولم يكن معهم في      السفينة إلا رغيف واحد"، لكي يعلن أنه حتى التلاميذ لم يكونوا قد انفتحت      أعينهم خلال معجزة إشباع الجموع ليدركوا أن في وسطهم "خبز الحياة" (يو      6: 51) الذي يشبع الكنيسة كلها ويهبها وحدانية الروح، كقول الرسول: "فإننا      نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا نشترك في الخبز الواحد" (1 كو 10:      17). كان التلاميذ في حاجة إلى تعليم السيد المسيح لينزع عنهم خمير الفريسيين      وخمير هيرودس، فتنفتح أعينهم لمعاينة الرغيف الواحد السري، يسوع المسيح ربنا.
ثالثًا: إذ كان التلاميذ لم يزالوا غير      قادرين على إدراك مفهوم الطعام الروحي والتعرف على السيد المسيح خبز الحياة،      لذلك عندما سألهم أن يتحرزوا من خمير الفريسيين وخمير هيرودس ارتبكوا، قدم لهم      سبعة أسئلة تكشف عن جراحاتهم، وتدخل بهم إلى الفهم الروحي، بالرغم من أنه لم      يقدم لهم الإجابة، وهي:
أ. لماذا تفكرون أن ليس عندكم خبز؟ [17]،      ليكشف أنه العارف بأفكارهم التي لم تكن بعد قادرة أن تنطلق فوق المادة.
ب. ألا تشعرون بعد ولا تفهمون؟ [17]،      ليثيرهم للدخول إلى الأعماق، وإدراك من هو الذي في وسطهم، وما هي غاية أعماله.
ج. أحتى الآن قلوبكم غليظة؟ [17]، ليعلن عن      حاجتهم إلى تجديد القلب تمامًا ليحمله في داخله ويدرك أسرار ملكوته.
د ، ه . ألكم أعين ولا تبصرون، ولكم آذان ولا      تسمعون؟ [18]، فإنه يذكرهم بما قاله إرميا النبي عن الشعب قديمًا: "الذين      لهم أعين ولا يبصرون، ولهم آذان ولا يسمعون" (إر5: 21)، فإذ لهم الحواس      الجسدية دون الروحية لا ينعمون بالإدراكات السماوية. وكأنه يدفعهم لطلب      إمكانيات العهد الجديد للتمتع خلال الإنسان الجديد بالإدراكات السماوية.
و، ز. "ولا تذكرون، حين كسرت الأرغفة الخمسة      للخمسة الآلاف كم قفة مملوءة كسرًا رفعتم؟ قالوا اثنتي عشر. وحين السبعة      للأربعة الآلاف كم سل كسر مملوءًا رفعتم؟ قالوا سبعة. فقال لهم كيف لا تفهمون؟"      إنه يثيرهم لتذكار أعماله التي تمت بين أيديهم التي تعلن - خلال العهد القديم -      أسرار ملكوت الله، وتذكرهم بالرموز والنبوات التي تتحقق الآن قدامهم. وأيضًا      يسألهم أن يمعنوا النظر في معجزتي إشباع الجموع ليفهموا أنه "خبز السماء"      المشبع للنفوس.
رابعًا: يفسر لنا الإنجيليان متى (16: 12)،      ولوقا (12: 1) خمير الفريسيين والصدوقيين أنه رياؤهم، إذ تتطلع اليهود إلى      الخمير كرمزٍ للقوة المفسدة (1 كو 5: 6-8؛ غل 5: 9)، أما خمير هيرودس فيعني      مكره، إذ دعاه السيد المسيح ثعلبًا. وقد اشترك الفريسيون مع هيرودس وأتباعه في      مقاومة السيد المسيح تحت ستار الحق من أجل حفاظهم على مراكزهم الاجتماعية      ومكاسبهم الظاهرة. وكأن السيد يحذر أتباعه من الرياء والمكر حتى يمكنهم إدراك      الحق ببصيرة روحية سماوية.
سبق لنا الحديث عن خمر الرياء في دراستنا لإنجيل      متى، لذا أكتفي هنا بعرض مقتطفات للقديس كيرلس الكبير: [الرياء أمر      مكروه لدى الله، وممقوت من الناس، لا يجلب مكافأة، ولا يصلح قط في خلاص النفس      بل بالحري يهلكها. إن كان أحد يهرب بالرياء لئلا يُكتشف أمره فإلى حين، لكنه لا      يدم طويلاً إذ ينفضح الأمر ويجلب له عارًا، فيكون كالنساء قبيحات المنظر عندما      تُنزع عنهن الزينة الخارجية القائمة على وسائل صناعية. الرياء إذن غريب عن      القديسين! ليس شيء يُقال أو يُعمل يختفي عن عيني اللاهوت، إذ قيل: "ليس      مكتوب لن يُستعلن ولا خفي لا يُعرف" (لو 12: 2). فإن كانت كلماتنا      وأعمالنا تظهر في يوم الدينونة يكون الرياء تعبًا باطلاً. يليق بنا بالحري أن      نتزكى كعابدين حقيقيين نخدم الله بملامح صادقة وصريحة.]
     4.سؤال حول البصيرة
 بعد أن أشبع الجموع بخمس خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك      معلنًا أنه هو سرّ شبع الكنيسة الحقيقي، يشبعها بسكناه فيها، وبعمل وصيته      داخلها، وموهبة روحه القدوس، نجده الآن يفتح عيني أعمى في بيت صيدا ليؤكد أنه      هو "سرّ الاستنارة الحقيقي".
يقول الإنجيلي: وجاء إلى بيت صيدا، فقدموا له      أعمى، وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسه. فأخذ بيد الأعمى وأخرجه إلى خارج القرية، وتفل في      عينيه، ووضع يديه عليه، وسأله هل أبصر شيئًا. فتطلع وقال: أبصر الناس كأشجار      يمشون. ثم وضع يديه أيضًا على عينيه، وجعله يتطلع، فعاد صحيحًا، وأبصر كل إنسان      جليًا. فأرسله إلى بيته قائلاً: لا تدخل القرية، ولا تقل لأحد في القرية"      [22-26].
أولاً: عُرفت بيت صيدا بعدم إيمانها حتى      صارت ممثلة روحيًا في شخص هذا الأعمى، الأمر الذي كشفه حديث السيد عنها: "ويل      لك يا بيت صيدا، لأنه لو صُنعت في صور وصيدا القوات المصنوعة فيكما لتابتا      قديمًا في المسوح والرماد" (مت 11: 21). هذا وأن "بيت صيدا" تعني "بيت      الوادي"، فترمز للعالم وادي الدموع، أصاب البشرية بالعمى الروحي وأفقدها      الاستنارة الداخلية.
من هم الذين قدموا الأعمى إلا آباء وأنبياء العهد      القديم الذين قدموا للسيد المسيح العالم وقد أصابه العمى، قدموه خلال النبوات      والرموز لينعم العالم به كمخلص ويقبل عمله فيه واهبًا إياه روح الاستنارة. وقد      اشترك مع رجال العهد القديم التلاميذ والرسل الذين كرزوا في العالم الأممي      وقدموه للسيد ليفتح بصيرته.
ثانيًا: "فأخذ بيد الأعمى وأخرجه إلى خارج      قريته" [23].
إذ يمسك السيد المسيح بأيدينا، فإن أول عمل يقوم له      في حياتنا هو أن ينطلق بنا إلى خارج قريتنا. يحملنا بصليبه إلى خارج "الأنا"،      فلا نحيا بعد لحساب ذواتنا، بل لحساب ذاك الذي أحبنا ومات لأجلنا، نحيا بالصليب      غير متوقعين حول الذات، بل ننطلق بالحب لنستقبل الله وخليقته في أعماقنا بقلب      متسع يضم الكل فيه. لعل هذا هو ما قصده الرسول بولس حين قال: "مع المسيح      صلبت، فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ" (غل 2: 20)، وأيضًا: "كما أنا أيضًا      أرضي الجميع في كل شيء غير طالب ما يوافق نفسي بل الكثيرين لكي يخلصوا"      (1 كو 10: 33).
ولعل خروج الأعمى بيد السيد المسيح إلى خارج قريته      يمثل دعوة إلهية لخروجنا معه إلى أورشليم نحمل عار الصليب (عب 13: 13).
ثالثًا: عند شفاء الأعمى استخدم السيد التفل      في عينه، ووضع يديه عليه، بالعمل الأول أشار إلى الحكمة الخارجة من فيه،      وبالثاني أشار إلى حاجته لليد الإلهية أو الإمكانيات الربانية للعمل، وكأن      استنارة البصيرة الداخلية لا تقوم على الحكمة مجردة عن العمل، ولا على العمل      المجرد عن المعرفة أو الحكمة الإلهية. استنارتنا الداخلية تقوم على التمتع      بالشركة العملية مع الله في المسيح يسوع، فننعم بمعرفته ونسلك بروحه. بمعنى آخر      إيماننا ليس فكرًا عقلانيًا نعتنقه، ولا سلوكًا أخلاقيًا نمارسه، إنما هو حياة      متكاملة تنبعث عن الإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبة، لا فصل فيها بين إيمان وأعمال!
رابعًا: سأله السيد المسيح إن كان يبصر      شيئًا، لا لكي يكشف للسيد عما يراه، إذ يعرف الرب كل شيء، إنما ليحثه على      الإيمان، كما سبق فسأل الله آدم: أين أنت؟ لا ليعرف موضعه، إنما ليحثه على      التوبة.
من أجل ضعف إيمانه لم تكن رؤيته كاملة، فاحتاج إلى      سؤال الرب ليعينه، وقد أجاب أنه يرى الناس كأشجار يمشون [24]. إنه يرى لكن ليس      بروح التمييز، لذلك وضع الرب يديه عليه مرة أخرى، ووهبه هذه العطية ليرى كل      إنسان جليًا.
لعل رؤيته للناس كأشجارٍ تعني ما أصابه من إحباط      ويأس، فقد حسب الكل أشجارًا عالية تتحرك نحو السماء لتقدم ثمارًا إلهيًا أما هو      ففي عيني نفسه يبدو عاجزًا في وسطهم يحتاج إلى من يسنده ويملأه رجاءً، فيصير      مغروسًا في بيت الرب، شجرة زيتون خضراء مثمرة (مز 52: 8).
خامسًا: إذ أبصر الناس جليًا أرسله إلى      بيته، وكأنه أراد له أن يعود فيتأمل قلبه ليكتشف في داخله ملكوت السماوات. وكما      يقول القديس يوحنا سابا: [طوبى لمن كنزه داخله، ومن خارجه لا يتغذى!      طوبى لمن شمسه تشرق داخله، ولا يدع الآخرين يبصرونها! طوبى لمن سمعه مسدود عن      نغمات اللهو، لكنه ينصت لسماع الحركات النورانية التي للسمائيين! طوبى لمن      استنشاقه عبير الروح القدس وتمتزج رائحة جسده بذلك! طوبى لمن اصطبغت نفسه      بحلاوة الله وأيضًا عظامه اقتنت منه دسمًا!]
سادسًا: أخيرًا سأله السيد أن يصمت معلنًا      له أن ما فعله كان من أجل المحبة، وليس عن حب للمديح أو طلب مجد من الناس.
     5. سؤال حول شخص المسيح
 إن كان قد سأل الأعمى عما يراه ليحثه على طلب      المزيد والتمتع باستنارة عينيه بصورة أكمل، الآن في الطريق بين قرى قيصرية      فيلبس سأل تلاميذه ليهبهم استنارة إيمانية ليدركوا شخصه هو، فينعموا به، ويروه      بعيني الإيمان المستنيرتين.
"سأل تلاميذه قائلاً لهم: من يقول الناس إني      أنا. 
فأجابوا: يوحنا المعمدان، وآخرون إيليا، وآخرون      واحد من الأنبياء. 
فقال لهم: وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا؟ 
فأجاب بطرس وقال له: أنت المسيح. 
فإنتهرهم كي لا يقولوا لأحد عنه" [27-30].
لقد سألهم لكي يكشف لهم عن شخصه ويدفعهم للاعتراف      به بعد إدراكهم له بإعلان إلهي، فيمجدوه أكثر من العامة. يقول القديس يوحنا      الذهبي الفم: [لقد قادهم إلى مشاعر أسمى وأفكار أعلى بخصوص شخصه حتى لا      يكونوا كبقية الجموع.] لذلك يعلق القديس جيروم على قول السيد: "وأنتم      من تقولون إني أنا؟" بقوله أن التلاميذ لم يعودوا بعد من الناس لكنهم صاروا      به آلهة، [كأنه يقول لهم أنهم كبشر قد فكروا في أمور بشرية وأنتم كآلهة من      تقولون إني أنا؟]
لقد رأينا في دراستنا للأصحاح السادس (14-16) أن      هيرودس قال عنه أنه يوحنا المعمدان خلال ضميره المعذب، وآخرون قالوا أنه إيليا      خلال شوقهم لمجيء الملكوت المسيحاني كملكوت زمني مادي، وآخرون قالوا أنه أحد      الأنبياء بسبب مرارة أنفسهم لغياب الأنبياء عنهم ثلاثة قرون. جاءت هذه الأقوال      خلال مشاعر بشرية بحتة، أما بطرس فأدرك سره خلال إعلان إلهي، قائلاً: "أنت      هو المسيح ابن الله الحيّ" (مت 16: 16-17).
فيما يلي مقتطفات من تعليق القديس أمبروسيوس      عن هذا الموقف:
[يمكننا اعتبار شهادة الجموع له بلا نفع، فقد ظنه      البعض إيليا قد قام مؤمنون بمجيئه، وآخرون آمنوا بقيامة يوحنا عالمين أن رأسه      قد قطعت، وآخرون أنه واحد من الأنبياء القدامى.
البحث في ذلك (أي في شخص المسيح) أمر يفوق قدرتنا،      لكنه يتناسب مع فكر شخص كبولس وحكمته، هذا الذي يكفيه أن يعرف المسيح وإياه      مصلوبًا (1 كو 2: 2)، لأنه أية معرفة يشتاق إليها أكثر من أنه المسيح؟ ففي هذا      الاسم "المسيح" يتجلى اللاهوت ويُعلن التجسد وأيضًا الآلام. 
لقد عرفه بقية التلاميذ، لكن بطرس وحده قال: "مسيح      الله" (لو 9: 20)، إذ يشمل هذا الاسم كل شيء، ويعّبر عن طبيعته، ويحوي      كل الفضائل.
هل نثير تساؤلات حول كيفية ميلاد الرب بينما يقول      بولس أنه لا يعرف شيئًا إلا المسيح وإياه مصلوبًا، ويعترف بطرس أنه مسيح الله!      نحن بعيون الضعف البشري نبحث هكذا: متى وكيف وما هي عظمته، أما بولس فيرى في      هذه التساؤلات هدمًا لا بناء، لذا لا يريد أن يعرف إلا يسوع المسيح.
عرف بطرس أن في "ابن الله" يكمن كل شيء، فقد      دفع الآب كل شيء في يده (يو 3: 35)... لذا فيه الأزلية والعظمة التي للآب.
إني قبلت الإيمان بأنه المسيح ابن الله (مت 16: 16)      فلا يجوز لي أن أعرف كيف وُلد، لكن لا يجوز لي أيضًا أن أجهل حقيقة ميلاده.
لتؤمن إذن كما آمن بطرس، فتطوّب أنت أيضًا وتتأهل      لسماع الكلمات: "إن لحمًا ودمًا لم يعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في      السماوات" (مت 16: 17). فاللحم والدم لا يقبلان إلا الأرضيات، أما من ينطق      بأسرار الروح فلا يعتمد على تعاليم اللحم والدم بل على الإعلان الإلهي.
ليتك لا تعتمد على اللحم والدم لتأخذ منهما أوامرك،      فتصير أنت نفسك لحمًا ودمًا، وإنما من يلتصق بالرب يكون معه روحًا واحدًا (1 كو      6: 17). يقول الله: لا يدين روحي في الجسد بعد لأن كل تصورات قلبه شريرة (تك 6:      3).
ليسمح الرب ألا يكون السامعون لحمًا ودمًا، بل      يكونوا متغربين عن شهوة اللحم والدم، فيردد كل واحد منهم: "لا أخاف،      ماذا يصنعه بي الإنسان (أي اللحم والدم)؟" (مز 56: 5).
من يغلب الجسد يصير من أعمدة الكنيسة؛ إن لم يستطع      أن يبلغ إلى بطرس فإنه يتمثل به ويتمتع بعطايا الله إذ هي كثيرة، يرد لنا مالا      تركناه بل ما هو له. 
يحق لنا أن نتساءل: لماذا لم يرَ فيه الجموع إلا      إيليا أو إرميا أو يوحنا المعمدان؟
ربما رأيت فيه إيليا لأنه أُختطف إلى السماء؛ لكن      المسيح ليس كإيليا إذ لم يُختطف إليها بل جاء منها. الأول أُختطف إلى السماء،      أما الثاني فلا يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله (في 2: 6). الأول انتقم بالنار      التي طلبها (1 مل 18: 38) والثاني أحب خلاص المسيئين إليه لا هلاكهم.
لماذا اعتقدوا أنه إرميا؟ ربما لأنه تقدس من الرحم      (إر 1: 4)، لكن المسيح ليس كإرميا. الأول تقدس، أما الثاني فهو يقّدس، الأول      بدأ بميلاده أما الثاني فهو قدوس القديسين.
لماذا ظنه الشعب يوحنا؟ ربما لأن يوحنا عرف الرب      وهو في بطن أمه، لكن المسيح ليس كيوحنا. يوحنا سجد وهو بعد في الرحم، والثاني      هو المسجود له. الأول عمّد بالماء، وأما المسيح فبالروح. الأول نادى بالتوبة      والثاني غفر الخطايا.]
أخيرًا فقد "انتهرهم كي لا يقولوا لأحد عنه"      [30]، أما علة انتهاره لهم، فهو لكي يتم المكتوب عنه ويتحقق صلبه، فلو      عرفوا رب المجد لما صلبوه. ويقدم لنا القديس أمبروسيوس تعليلاً آخر وهو      أنه أراد الكرازة به بكونه المسيح بعد صلبه وقيامته، فيعرفوه المسيح المصلوب      عنهم القائم من الأموات، إذ يقول: [منع التلاميذ من الكرازة به كابن الله      ليبشروا به بعد ذلك مصلوبًا. هذه هي روعة الإيمان أن نفهم حقيقة صليب      المسيح!... فصليب المسيح وحده نافع لي، لأن "به صلب العالم لي وأنا      للعالم" (غل 6: 14). إن كان العالم قد صلب لي فأعرف أنه قد مات فلا أحبه، أعرف      الفساد الذي يسري في العالم فأتجنبه كرائحة نتنة، أهرب منه كما من الطاعون      وأخرج منه قبل أن يؤذيني.]
     6. إعلانه عن الصلب
 يرى بعض الدارسين أن إنجيل معلمنا مرقس يمكن تقسيمه      إلى جزئين رئيسيين متكاملين، القسم الأول يبدأ بالسفر حتى ما قبل سؤال السيد      المسيح تلاميذه عما يقول الناس عنه، والثاني يبدأ بهذا السؤال حتى نهاية السفر.      القسم الأول يعلن عن شخص السيد المسيح العامل والمعلم الذي يخدم البشرية بالحب      والحنان وقد رافقه ظل الصليب، أما القسم الثاني فتبدأ المرحلة العملية لحمل      الصليب، يبدأها بالكشف عن ذاته بالقدر الذي يسندهم حتى يتم الصليب، فيتمجد بحبه      العملي، وعندئذ يكشف لهم بهاء مجده خلال قيامته وظهوراته وصعوده خاصة بإرسال      روحه القدوس الذي يخبرهم بكل شيء.
الحديث السابق، حديث خاص بين السيد وتلاميذه كان      مقدمة لإعلان صليبه، إذ يقول الإنجيلي:
"وابتدأ يعلمهم أن ابن الإنسان ينبغي أن يتألم      كثيرًا،
ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة ويُقتل، 
وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم. 
وقال القول علانية، 
فأخذه بطرس إليه وابتدأ ينتهره. 
فالتفت وأبصر تلاميذه،
فانتهر بطرس قائلاً: 
اذهب عني يا شيطان،
لأنك لا تهتم بما لله، لكن بما للناس" [31-33].
إن كان بطرس الرسول استطاع بإعلان إلهي أن يتعرف      على "يسوع" أنه المسيح، وهو في الطريق في قرى قيصرية فيلبس [27]، حيث مركز      عبادة البعل والعبادات الوثنية الإغريقية مع السلطة الرومانية، لكن مع هذا لم      يكن ممكنًا لبطرس أن يتفهم المسيح كفادٍ يُصلب عن البشرية ويقوم ليقيمها معه،      إذ كان الفكر اليهودي يرفض هذا تمامًا، لهذا أسرع السيد المسيح يصحح المفهوم.
يمكننا تلخيص الاعتقاد اليهودي بخصوص مجيء المسيا      في النقاط التالية:
أ. يسبق مجيء المسيح حلول ضيقة شديدة على العالم      يسبب له خرابًا، كما تحل الحروب في العالم والإضطرابات وسفك للدماء... هذه كلها      أشبه بالمخاض الذي يحل بالمرأة عندما تلد طفلاً.
ب. وسط هذا الخراب الذي يمس حياة الإنسان والحيوان      والطير حتى الأسماك يظهر إيليا النبي ليهيئ الطريق للمسيح. ويعتبر مجيء إيليا      أمرًا أساسيًا، حتى أن اليهود في احتفالهم للفصح كانوا يتركون كرسيًا خاليًا      يسمونه "كرسي إيليا"، إذ يتوقعون دخوله في أحد أعياد الفصح فجأة. 
ج. يظهر المسيا نفسه، ليس مولودًا من بشر، لكنه      يأتي رجلاً جبارًا يقدم من السماء في كمال الرجولة والنضج ليخلص شعبه.
د. بمجيئه يهيج الملوك ضده ويقومون بثورة عليه،      ويدبرون حربًا ينهزمون فيها ويظهر فيها المسيح كأعظم غالب في البشرية يبيد      أعداءه.
ه. إذ تُعلن غلبته على الأمم يقوم بتجديد أورشليم      وتطهيرها، أو تنزل أورشليم جديدة بأعمدة جديدة؛ فيها يجتمع اليهود من كل العالم      كسادة للبشرية، إذ تنحني البقية الباقية من الأمم لهم في مذلة، ويعيش اليهود      بفرح شديد، حتى أن موتاهم يقومون ليشاركوهم هذا الفرح الجديد. بهذا يرى اليهود      بفكرهم المادي المتعصب أنه يحل السلام والبرّ الأبديان في العالم.
هذا الفكر اليهودي لن يقبل مطلقًا سرّ الصليب ولا      انفتاح باب الإيمان للأمم، لهذا انتهر بطرس سيده عندما تحدث عن الألم والصليب.
يعلق القديس أمبروسيوس على كلمات السيد      المسيح لتلاميذه بخصوص آلامه وصلبه وقيامته، قائلاً: [لقد عرف مقدار الجهد الذي      يحتاج إليه التلاميذ ليؤمنوا بآلامه وقيامته، لذلك استحسن أن يقوم بنفسه بتأكيد      آلامه وقيامته لهم، وليكون ذلك بداية وسببًا لميلاد الإيمان فيهم.]
ويلاحظ هنا أن الإنجيلي يخبرنا بأن السيد علّم      تلاميذه التزامه أن يتألم كثيرًا ويرفض ويقتل وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم، لكنه لم      يقل لنا تفاصيل الحديث، كيف أكدّ لهم السيد الحاجة إلى الألم والصلب والقيامة.      هل حدثهم عن رموز العهد القديم ونبواته، أم قدم لهم الفهم اللاهوتي لعمله      الخلاصي؟
على أي الأحوال كشف لهم السيد المسيح أنه لم يكن      ممكنًا أن يتحقق الصلاح بموت أحدٍ إلا ابن الإنسان، القادر أن يقتل الموت نفسه      ويقوم. يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لم يبلغ أحد إلى العظمة التي تؤهله لرفع      خطايا العالم كله، لا أخنوخ ولا إبراهيم ولا إسحق الذي قدم نفسه للموت لكنه لا      يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا. من هو ذاك الذي بموته تموت كل الخطايا؟ لا يمكن لأحد من      الشعب ولا من القيادات أن يقوم بهذا، إنما اختار الآب الابن، ابن الله الذي هو      فوق الجميع، أن يقدم نفسه عن الجميع. وكان هو نفسه يحب أن يموت، إذ هو أقوى من      الموت، وقادر أن يخلص الآخرين. الذي قام من بين الأموات بلا عون، غلب الموت دون      مساندة من إنسانٍ أو خليقةٍ، قام غالبًا الموت، نازعًا الشهوات، إذ لم يعرف      قيود الموت.]
     7. إعلانه عن شركة الصليب
 انتهر السيد المسيح بطرس، لأنه لم يقبل صلب السيد،      بل دعاه هو وإخوته لشركة الصليب معه، إذ قال لهم: "من أراد أن يأتي ورائي      فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني. فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكه، ومن يهلك      نفسه من أجلي ومن أجل الإنجيل فهو يخلصها. لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح      العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟ أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداء عن نفسه؟ لأن من استحى بي      وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطيء فإن ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد      أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين" [34-38].
أولاً: سألهم أن يحملوا معه الصليب بإنكار      ذواتهم... وإنكار الذات إنما يعني أن لا يتعاطف الإنسان مع ذاته، فلا يرتبك      لمستقبله ولا يخشى المرض أو الضيق أو الموت، إنما يكون جاحدًا لنفسه عنيفًا مع      الأنا، غير مترف في ملذات جسده. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم [لم يقل      "يعتزل الإنسان ذاته" بل ما هو أكثر "ينكر نفسه"، كما لو كان ليس هناك ما يربطه      بذاته، فإنه يواجه الخطر ويتطلع إليه كما لو أن الذي يواجهه آخر غيره، هذا      بالحقيقة هو اعتزال الإنسان ذاته... أما إنكار الإنسان ذاته فقد أظهره بقوله      "يحمل صليبه"، ويعني به أنه يقبل حتى الموت المشين.]
إننا ننكر أنفسنا متى تجنبنا ما هو قديم فينا      مجاهدين لننال على الدوام ما هو جديد حتى نبلغ إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح (أف 4:      13).
يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إن كان الإنسان بحبه      لذاته يصير مفقودًا، فبالتأكيد بإنكاره ذاته يوجد!... لينسحب الإنسان من ذاته      لا لأمور زمنية وإنما لكي يلتصق بالله.]
ثانيًا: إذ حث تلاميذه على إنكار الذات وحمل      الصليب قدم لهم المكافأة، فمن يعترف به بحياته وحمله الصليب يتقبل عند مجيء      السيد المسيح الأخير شركة أمجاده، أما من يستحي بصليبه هنا يرفض وصيته في هذا      العالم فسيستحي منه ابن الإنسان في يوم مجده العظيم، ويحسبه كمن هو غير معروف      لديه، وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [الله لا يعرف الشرير، إنما يعرف البار.]
وقد قال السيد المسيح في وصفه لمجيئه الأخير: "متى      جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين" وكما يقول القديس أمبروسيوس:      [ليظهر أن عظمة الآب ومجده هما ذات عظمة الابن ومجده... تأتي الملائكة في خضوع،      أما هو فيأتي ممجدًا! هم يأتون كتابعين، أما هو فيجلس على عرشه! هم يقفون، وهو      يجلس! إن استعرنا لغة المعاملات اليومية من الحياة البشرية نقول أنه القاضي وهم      العاملون في المحكمة.]
1 في تلك الايام اذ كان الجمع كثيرا جدا و لم            يكن لهم ما ياكلون دعا يسوع تلاميذه و قال لهم
*
*           2 اني اشفق على الجمع لان الان لهم ثلاثة ايام يمكثون معي و ليس لهم ما            ياكلون
*
*           3 و ان صرفتهم الى بيوتهم صائمين يخورون في الطريق لان قوما منهم جاءوا            من بعيد
*
*           4 فاجابه تلاميذه من اين يستطيع احد ان يشبع هؤلاء خبزا هنا في البرية
*
*           5 فسالهم كم عندكم من الخبز فقالوا سبعة
*
*           6 فامر الجمع ان يتكئوا على الارض و اخذ السبع خبزات و شكر و كسر و اعطى            تلاميذه ليقدموا فقدموا الى الجمع
*
*           7 و كان معهم قليل من صغار السمك فبارك و قال ان يقدموا هذه ايضا
*
*           8 فاكلوا و شبعوا ثم رفعوا فضلات الكسر سبعة سلال
*
*           9 و كان الاكلون نحو اربعة الاف ثم صرفهم
*
*           10 و للوقت دخل السفينة مع تلاميذه و جاء الى نواحي دلمانوثة
*
*           11 فخرج الفريسيون و ابتداوا يحاورونه طالبين منه اية من السماء لكي            يجربوه
*
*           12 فتنهد بروحه و قال لماذا يطلب هذا الجيل اية الحق اقول لكم لن يعطى            هذا الجيل اية
*
*           13 ثم تركهم و دخل ايضا السفينة و مضى الى العبر
*
*           14 و نسوا ان ياخذوا خبزا و لم يكن معهم في السفينة الا رغيف واحد
*
*           15 و اوصاهم قائلا انظروا و تحرزوا من خمير الفريسيين و خمير هيرودس
*
*           16 ففكروا قائلين بعضهم لبعض ليس عندنا خبز
*
*           17 فعلم يسوع و قال لهم لماذا تفكرون ان ليس عندكم خبز الا تشعرون بعد و            لا تفهمون احتى الان قلوبكم غليظة
*
*           18 الكم اعين و لا تبصرون و لكم اذان و لا تسمعون و لا تذكرون
*
*           19 حين كسرت الارغفة الخمسة للخمسة الالاف كم قفة مملوة كسرا رفعتم قالوا            له اثنتي عشرة
*
*           20 و حين السبعة للاربعة الالاف كم سل كسر مملوا رفعتم قالوا سبعة
*
*           21 فقال لهم كيف لا تفهمون
*
*           22 و جاء الى بيت صيدا فقدموا اليه اعمى و طلبوا اليه ان يلمسه
*
*           23 فاخذ بيد الاعمى و اخرجه الى خارج القرية و تفل في عينيه و وضع يديه            عليه و ساله هل ابصر شيئا
*
*           24 فتطلع و قال ابصر الناس كاشجار يمشون
*
*           25 ثم وضع يديه ايضا على عينيه و جعله يتطلع فعاد صحيحا و ابصر كل انسان            جليا
*
*           26 فارسله الى بيته قائلا لا تدخل القرية و لا تقل لاحد في القرية
*
*           27 ثم خرج يسوع و تلاميذه الى قرى قيصرية فيلبس و في الطريق سال تلاميذه            قائلا لهم من يقول الناس اني انا
*
*           28 فاجابوا يوحنا المعمدان و اخرون ايليا و اخرون واحد من الانبياء
*
*           29 فقال لهم و انتم من تقولون اني انا فاجاب بطرس و قال له انت المسيح
*
*           30 فانتهرهم كي لا يقولوا لاحد عنه
*
*           31 و ابتدا يعلمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من الشيوخ            و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و بعد ثلاثة ايام يقوم
*
*           32 و قال القول علانية فاخذه بطرس اليه و ابتدا ينتهره
*
*           33 فالتفت و ابصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس قائلا اذهب عني يا شيطان لانك لا            تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس
*
*           34 و دعا الجمع من تلاميذه و قال لهم من اراد ان ياتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه            و يحمل صليبه و يتبعني
*
*           35 فان من اراد ان يخلص نفسه يهلكها و من يهلك نفسه من اجلي و من اجل            الانجيل فهو يخلصها
*
*           36 لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه
*
*           37 او ماذا يعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه
*
*           38 لان من استحى بي و بكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فان ابن الانسان            يستحي به متى جاء بمجد ابيه مع الملائكة القديسين
*
* 
*المصـــــــدر
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/mark8.htm​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*     المسيح المشبع
 جاءت الأصحاحات 8-10 تحمل أسئلة كثيرة، منها      أسئلة قدمها السيد نفسه، وبعضها التلاميذ، وأحيانًا الشعب أو المقاومون له.      كلها كشفت بالأكثر عن شخص السيد المسيح العامل لحساب البشرية موضوع حبه.
في هذا الأصحاح كشفت الأسئلة عن شخصه كمصدر شبع      حقيقي للنفس.
     1. سؤال حول الخبز 1-10.
     2. سؤال حول الآية 11-12.
     3. حوار حول الخمير 13-21.
     4. سؤال حول البصيرة 22-26.
     5. سؤال حول شخص المسيح 27-30.
     6. إعلانه عن الصليب 31-33.
     7. إعلانه عن شركة الصليب 34-38.
     1. سؤال حول الخبز
 سبق فبارك الرب الخبز والسمكتين لإشباع خمسة آلاف      رجلٍ ماعدا الرجال والنساء (6: 34-44)، إذ تحنن الرب عليهم عندما رآهم      كخرافٍ بلا راعٍ، وقد أطال الحديث معهم في موضع خلاء. وأراد التلاميذ أن يصرفهم      السيد ليبتاعوا خبزًا، فلم يرد أن يصرفهم جائعين. وها قد سنحت فرصة أخرى فيها      بقت الجموع ثلاثة أيام مع السيد وليس لهم ما يأكلونه، وقد رفض السيد أيضًا أن      يصرفهم صائمين لئلا يخوروا في الطريق، "لأن قومًا منهم جاءوا من بعيد" [3].      في شفائه المرضى وإخراج الشياطين لم يقدر الإنجيليون أن يحصروا عدد الأشفية      والآيات التي صنعها، حتى قال الإنجيلي يوحنا: "وأشياء أُخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع      إن كتبت واحدة واحدة، فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة" (يو 21: 25). أما في أمر إشباع الجموع فعلى ما يظن لم يمارسه سوى مرتين      حتى لا يلتف الجمع حوله من أجل الخبز المادي، فتنحرف نظرتهم إلى الزمنيات عوض      الشبع الروحي. أما عدم تجاهله هذا الإشباع، إنما ليكشف أنه أيضًا يهتم بالجسد،      ولكن ليس على حساب الروحيات.
سبق لنا دراسة هاتين المعجزتين خاصة ما حملتاه من      جوانب رمزية راجع تفسير مت 14: 14-21؛ 15: 32-38، لذا أكتفي هنا بإبراز النقاط      التالية:
أولاً: لا نستطيع تجاهل التشابه الشديد بين      معجزتي إشباع الجموع الواردتين في الأصحاحين 6 و 8 وما لازمهما من ظروف متقاربة      للغاية:
أ. إشباع 5000 رجلٍ (6: 35-44). أ. إشباع الـ4000      (8: 1-9).
ب. عبور البحيرة (6: 45-52). ب. عبور البحيرة (8:      10).
ج. عبورهم إلى جنيسارت (6: 53-56). ج. عبورهم إلى      دلمانوثة (8: 10).
د. حواره بعدها مع الفريسيين عن د. حواره بعدها مع      الفريسيين عن
الأيدي الدنسة (7: 1-23). الآية من السماء (8: 11).
ه. حواره مع الفينيقية عن خبز ه. حواره مع التلاميذ      عن خمير
البنين (7: 24-30). الفريسيين (8: 13-21).
و. شفاء الأصم الأعقد (7: 31-37). و. شفاء الأعمى      (8: 22-26).
هذا التشابه الشديد في الظروف المحيطة بالمعجزتين      يربط بينهما رباطًا وثيقًا كما رأينا في دراستنا لإنجيل معلمنا متى البشير بكون      الأولى تعلن عن شخص المسيّا مشبع اليهود أو أصحاب الناموس، والثانية عن ذات      المسيّا المشبع أيضًا للأمم، وأن المعجزتين تحملان ذات المعنى والمفهوم. أما      تشابه الأحداث الملازمة لهما واللاحقة لهما، فلا يمكن أن يكون محض صدفة، إنما      تعني مفهومًا روحيًا يمس حياتنا، يمكننا أن نلخصه في الآتي:
أ. في المعجزتين إذ شبعت الجموع دخل السيد المسيح      السفينة ومعه تلاميذه ليعبروا البحيرة إلى الشاطيء الآخر. كأن غاية إشباعه      لنفوسنا أن نتذوق العبور أو الخروج بالمسيح يسوع خلال صليبه المحيي (السفينة)      لينطلق قلبنا من برية هذا العالم، مجتازًا أمواجه وتياراته، ليدخل إلى الحياة      الأخرى ويتمتع بالأبدية، هذا الخروج لن يتحقق خارج السيد المسيح رأس الكنيسة      وقائدها.
ب. إذ شبعت الجموع قام الفريسيون في المرتين      يحاورونه تارة عن الأيدي الدنسة وأخرى يطلبون آية من السماء. وكأنه بينما ينشغل      السيد المسيح بإشباعنا داخليًا والانطلاق بنا إلى أحضان أبيه خلال ثبوتنا فيه،      يبذل عدو الخير كل جهده لإثارتنا في مناقشات غبية تفسر نقاوة القلب الداخلي.      يريد العدو أن يسحبنا من الشبع الداخلي إلى الغسلات المظهرية أو الآيات المثيرة      للخارج.
ج. بعد المعجزة الأولى تحدث مع الفينيقية عن خبز      البنين الذي كان يود أن يتمسك به أصحاب الناموس كبنين لكنهم رفضوه فقُدم للأمم      الغرباء، وبعد المعجزة الثانية حدث تلاميذه عن خمير الفريسيين محذرًا إياهم      لئلا يأكلوا منه، طالبًا أن ينعموا به هو شخصيًا، الخبز الواحد النازل من      السماء!
د. بعد المعجزة الأولى شفى السيد المسيح الرجل      الأصم الأعقد، أما بعد الثانية فشفى الأعمى. وكأن السيد مشبع النفوس قد جاء      ليفتح أذاننا الروحية لسماع كلمته، ولساننا لتمجيده، وأعيننا لمعاينة بهاء      مجده.
ثانيًا: ما هو الخبز الذي قدمه السيد للجموع      بعد أن مكثوا معه ثلاثة أيام ولم يكن لهم ما يأكلونه [2] إلا جسده المقدس      القائم من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث؟ فمن يقبل معه آلامه ويحمل صليبه ويُدفن      معه يكون كصائمٍ عن العالم بلا طعام يسلمه الرب جسده طعامًا محييًا، الجسد      القائم من الأموات!
يرى بعض الآباء أن هذا الخبز يشير إلى كلمة الله أو      كلمة الكرازة بالإنجيل التي قُدمت للبشرية الجائعة، فيقول القديس أغسطينوس:      [ما تأكلونه أنتم آكل منه أنا أيضًا، وما تعيشون عليه أعيش أنا أيضًا عليه، إذ      لنا في السماء مخزن مشترك منه تأتي كلمة الله... أنتم تعلمون أن وليمة الله      غالبًا ما نسمع عنها أنها خاصة بالقلب لا بالبطن.] ويقول البابا غريغوريوس      (الكبير): [لم يرد أن يصرفهم صائمين لئلا يخوروا في الطريق، إذ يليق بمن      يستمع الكرازة أن يجد كلمة تعزية، لئلا بسبب جوعهم وحرمانهم من طعام الحق      يسقطون تحت ثقل متاعب الحياة.]
إن كان هذا الخبز يشير إلى كلمة الكرازة، فإن بعض      الدارسين يرون في رقم 7 (سبع خبزات) إشارة إلى السبعين رسولاً الذين قاموا      بالكرازة بين الأمم، وإلى السبعة شمامسة (أع 6: 3) ، غير أن كثير من الآباء      يرون في رقم 7 إشارة إلى أعمال الروح القدس في كنيسة المسيح، وكأن هذا الخبز      الذي هو كلمة الكرازة هو عطية الروح القدس للمؤمنين في كنيسة المسيح. بمعنى آخر      الروح القدس العامل في الكنيسة خاصة خلال الأسرار السبعة يقدم لنا كلمة الله      حية وفعّاله وعملية في حياتنا لتدخل بنا إلى الكمال.
يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [السبع خبزات تعني      أعمال الروح القدس السبعة، والأربعة آلاف رجل هي الكنيسة المؤسسة على الأناجيل      الأربعة، والسبعة سلال من الفضلات هي كمال الكنيسة، فإنه بهذا الرقم يُرمز      للكمال دائمًا.] ويقول الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس: [رقم 7 يشير إلى الروح القدس      الذي يكمل كل شيء، إذ تكمل حياتنا خلال السبعة أيام.]
ويرى القديس أمبروسيوس أن هذا الطعام يشير      إلى القوة التي يمنحها لمؤمنيه، فإن كان في وصيته يطالبنا بالمثابرة والجهاد،      لكنه هو الذي يهبنا القوة حتى لا نخور في الطريق. إنه يبعث بقوته للجميع. يوزع      للكل ولا يتجاهل أحدًا، فإن امتنع إنسان عن بسط يديه لينال قوة الروح الداخلي      خار في طريق جهاده.
ثالثًا: أحصى عدد الرجال، لكنه لم يحرم النساء      ولا الأطفال من الطعام، وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [دع هؤلاء يأكلون،      ليأكل الأطفال فينمون ولا يصيرون بعد أطفالاً، ولينصلح من هو مدللون كالنساء      فيصيرون محصنين.] هذا ويرى البعض أن العدد الوارد هنا (4000) يشمل الكل وليس      الرجال فقط كما في المعجزة السابقة.
رابعًا: بالنسبة للسلال السبع التي جمعها      التلاميذ وقد امتلأت من الفضلات علامة البركة المسيحانية، فهي تشير إلى الكنائس      السبع (رؤ 1: 12-20)، وقد حلّ في وسطها ابن الإنسان ينيرها ويشبعها خلال كلمة      الإنجيل عاملاً بروحه القدوس فيها.
هذا ويلاحظ أن كلمة "سلال" هنا جاء باليونانية "Spyris"      بينما في المعجزة الأولى استخدمت الكلمة اليونانية "Kophinos"      والتي ترجمت "قفة". فإن كانت القصة التي بين أيدينا تشير إلى شبع الأمم بالمسيا      المخلص بينما القصة السابقة تشير إلى شبع اليهود به، فإن كلمة     Spyris تعني سلة عادية أو سلة سمك      يستخدمها الكل أما كلمة Kophinoi      فهي تمثل نوعًا من السلال خاص بالشعب اليهودي يستخدمه فقراؤهم في روما. لنفس      السبب في المعجزة التي بين أيدينا عدد السلال سبع إشارة إلى كمال الكرازة في      العالم كله، أما في المعجزة السابقة فعددهم 12 إشارة إلى الاثنى عشر سبطًا.
     2. سؤال حول الآية 
     "فخرج الفريسيون وابتدأوا يحاورونه، طالبين منه آية      من السماء لكي يجربوه. فتنهد بروحه، وقال: لماذا يطلب هذا الجيل آية؟ الحق أقول      لكم لن تُعطي هذا الجيل آية" [11-12].
 بعد إشباع الخمسة آلاف رجل على يدي التلاميذ عوض أن      ينشغل الفريسيون بهذا العمل الفائق ليروا فيه تحقيقًا للنبوات، إذ جاء المسيا      ووهب تلاميذه أن يقدموا بركته للجماهير فتشبع، رأوا في أيديهم أنها دنسة لأنها      لم تتطهر بالماء قبل الأكل حسب تقاليد اليهود. الأيدي التي تمتعت بعطية الله      لتقدم ما يشبع الجماهير وتجمع بالبركة فضلات كثيرة كانت في أعينهم دنسة، والآن      إذ أكد لهم أنه المسيا مشتهى الأمم ومتمم النبوات بإشباع أربعة آلاف أخرى عوض      أن يعيدوا النظر فيما فعلوه ازدادوا جهالة، إذ طلبوا منه آية من السماء لكي      يجربوه. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لم يطلبوا آية لكي يؤمنوا      وإنما لكي يمسكوه، فلو كان المقاومون مستعدين لقبول الإيمان لصنع لهم آية.]
لقد أراد السيد المسيح أن يدخل بهم إلى السماء      عينها، مقدمًا نفسه المن الحقيقي النازل من السماء الواهب حياة أبدية (يو 6)،      لكنهم لم يطلبوا الشبع، بل طلبوا علامة منظورة في الطبيعة للجدال والمقاومة.      وهم في هذا لم يستطيعوا أن يميزوا بين مجيء السيد المسيح الأول لتقديم الخلاص      للعالم كله خلال محبته الفائقة، وبين مجيئه الثاني ليدين العالم. فعلامة مجيئه      الأول هي بسط يديه بالحب واللطف نحو كل نفس خاصة على الصليب، أما علامة مجيئه      الثاني للدينونة فهي تزعزع قوات السماء، والشمس والقمر لا يعطيان ضوءهما الخ.
لقد تنهد السيد بروحه، وقال: "لماذا يطلب هذا      الجيل آية؟" كأنه في مرارة يرى في هذا الجيل الذي كان يجب أن يكون كارزًا      بالإنجيل ومعلمًا للعالم عن الخلاص بالصليب، قد تحول عن رسالته إلى تجربة الرب،      كآبائهم الذين جربوا الرب. يقول موسى النبي: "ودعا اسم الموضع مسّة ومريبة من      أجل مخاصمة بني إسرائيل ومن أجل تجربتهم للرب، قائلين: أفي وسطنا الرب أم لا؟"      (خر 17: 7). ويقول المرتل: "فلا تقسوا قلوبكم كما في مريبة، مثل يوم مسة في      البرية، حيث جربني آباؤكم، اختبروني، أبصروا أيضًا فعلي، أربعين سنة مقت ذلك      الجيل" (مز 95: 8-10).
3. حوار حول الخمير
"ثم تركهم ودخل أيضًا السفينة ومضى إلى العبر،      ونسوا أن يأخذ خبزًا، ولم يكن معهم في السفينة إلا رغيف واحد، وأوصاهم قائلاً:      أنظروا وتحرزوا من خمير الفريسيين وخمير هيرودس" [13-15].
أولاً: كشف لنا الإنجيلي عن شوق التلاميذ      لتبعيته، فمع أنهم جمعوا سبع سلال من الكسر، لكنهم إذ رأوه يدخل السفينة نسوا      أن يأخذوا معهم خبزًا، إذ شغلهم السيد الرب عن الاهتمام حتى بالضروريات كالخبز.      محبتهم للرب سحبت قلوبهم عن كل ما هو أرضي. لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا سابا:      [من ذاق حلاوة ثمار شجرة الحياة، ويريد أن يجري نحو ثمار (محبة) العالم      النتنة؟]، كما يقول: [الذين لم يجربوا لذة محبة الله هم مساكين وتعساء، فالله      يعطي لمحبيه طيبًاK وبه يسكرهم ويلذذهم.]
ثانيًا: قال الإنجيلي "ولم يكن معهم في      السفينة إلا رغيف واحد"، لكي يعلن أنه حتى التلاميذ لم يكونوا قد انفتحت      أعينهم خلال معجزة إشباع الجموع ليدركوا أن في وسطهم "خبز الحياة" (يو      6: 51) الذي يشبع الكنيسة كلها ويهبها وحدانية الروح، كقول الرسول: "فإننا      نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا نشترك في الخبز الواحد" (1 كو 10:      17). كان التلاميذ في حاجة إلى تعليم السيد المسيح لينزع عنهم خمير الفريسيين      وخمير هيرودس، فتنفتح أعينهم لمعاينة الرغيف الواحد السري، يسوع المسيح ربنا.
ثالثًا: إذ كان التلاميذ لم يزالوا غير      قادرين على إدراك مفهوم الطعام الروحي والتعرف على السيد المسيح خبز الحياة،      لذلك عندما سألهم أن يتحرزوا من خمير الفريسيين وخمير هيرودس ارتبكوا، قدم لهم      سبعة أسئلة تكشف عن جراحاتهم، وتدخل بهم إلى الفهم الروحي، بالرغم من أنه لم      يقدم لهم الإجابة، وهي:
أ. لماذا تفكرون أن ليس عندكم خبز؟ [17]،      ليكشف أنه العارف بأفكارهم التي لم تكن بعد قادرة أن تنطلق فوق المادة.
ب. ألا تشعرون بعد ولا تفهمون؟ [17]،      ليثيرهم للدخول إلى الأعماق، وإدراك من هو الذي في وسطهم، وما هي غاية أعماله.
ج. أحتى الآن قلوبكم غليظة؟ [17]، ليعلن عن      حاجتهم إلى تجديد القلب تمامًا ليحمله في داخله ويدرك أسرار ملكوته.
د ، ه . ألكم أعين ولا تبصرون، ولكم آذان ولا      تسمعون؟ [18]، فإنه يذكرهم بما قاله إرميا النبي عن الشعب قديمًا: "الذين      لهم أعين ولا يبصرون، ولهم آذان ولا يسمعون" (إر5: 21)، فإذ لهم الحواس      الجسدية دون الروحية لا ينعمون بالإدراكات السماوية. وكأنه يدفعهم لطلب      إمكانيات العهد الجديد للتمتع خلال الإنسان الجديد بالإدراكات السماوية.
و، ز. "ولا تذكرون، حين كسرت الأرغفة الخمسة      للخمسة الآلاف كم قفة مملوءة كسرًا رفعتم؟ قالوا اثنتي عشر. وحين السبعة      للأربعة الآلاف كم سل كسر مملوءًا رفعتم؟ قالوا سبعة. فقال لهم كيف لا تفهمون؟"      إنه يثيرهم لتذكار أعماله التي تمت بين أيديهم التي تعلن - خلال العهد القديم -      أسرار ملكوت الله، وتذكرهم بالرموز والنبوات التي تتحقق الآن قدامهم. وأيضًا      يسألهم أن يمعنوا النظر في معجزتي إشباع الجموع ليفهموا أنه "خبز السماء"      المشبع للنفوس.
رابعًا: يفسر لنا الإنجيليان متى (16: 12)،      ولوقا (12: 1) خمير الفريسيين والصدوقيين أنه رياؤهم، إذ تتطلع اليهود إلى      الخمير كرمزٍ للقوة المفسدة (1 كو 5: 6-8؛ غل 5: 9)، أما خمير هيرودس فيعني      مكره، إذ دعاه السيد المسيح ثعلبًا. وقد اشترك الفريسيون مع هيرودس وأتباعه في      مقاومة السيد المسيح تحت ستار الحق من أجل حفاظهم على مراكزهم الاجتماعية      ومكاسبهم الظاهرة. وكأن السيد يحذر أتباعه من الرياء والمكر حتى يمكنهم إدراك      الحق ببصيرة روحية سماوية.
سبق لنا الحديث عن خمر الرياء في دراستنا لإنجيل      متى، لذا أكتفي هنا بعرض مقتطفات للقديس كيرلس الكبير: [الرياء أمر      مكروه لدى الله، وممقوت من الناس، لا يجلب مكافأة، ولا يصلح قط في خلاص النفس      بل بالحري يهلكها. إن كان أحد يهرب بالرياء لئلا يُكتشف أمره فإلى حين، لكنه لا      يدم طويلاً إذ ينفضح الأمر ويجلب له عارًا، فيكون كالنساء قبيحات المنظر عندما      تُنزع عنهن الزينة الخارجية القائمة على وسائل صناعية. الرياء إذن غريب عن      القديسين! ليس شيء يُقال أو يُعمل يختفي عن عيني اللاهوت، إذ قيل: "ليس      مكتوب لن يُستعلن ولا خفي لا يُعرف" (لو 12: 2). فإن كانت كلماتنا      وأعمالنا تظهر في يوم الدينونة يكون الرياء تعبًا باطلاً. يليق بنا بالحري أن      نتزكى كعابدين حقيقيين نخدم الله بملامح صادقة وصريحة.]
     4.سؤال حول البصيرة
 بعد أن أشبع الجموع بخمس خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك      معلنًا أنه هو سرّ شبع الكنيسة الحقيقي، يشبعها بسكناه فيها، وبعمل وصيته      داخلها، وموهبة روحه القدوس، نجده الآن يفتح عيني أعمى في بيت صيدا ليؤكد أنه      هو "سرّ الاستنارة الحقيقي".
يقول الإنجيلي: وجاء إلى بيت صيدا، فقدموا له      أعمى، وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسه. فأخذ بيد الأعمى وأخرجه إلى خارج القرية، وتفل في      عينيه، ووضع يديه عليه، وسأله هل أبصر شيئًا. فتطلع وقال: أبصر الناس كأشجار      يمشون. ثم وضع يديه أيضًا على عينيه، وجعله يتطلع، فعاد صحيحًا، وأبصر كل إنسان      جليًا. فأرسله إلى بيته قائلاً: لا تدخل القرية، ولا تقل لأحد في القرية"      [22-26].
أولاً: عُرفت بيت صيدا بعدم إيمانها حتى      صارت ممثلة روحيًا في شخص هذا الأعمى، الأمر الذي كشفه حديث السيد عنها: "ويل      لك يا بيت صيدا، لأنه لو صُنعت في صور وصيدا القوات المصنوعة فيكما لتابتا      قديمًا في المسوح والرماد" (مت 11: 21). هذا وأن "بيت صيدا" تعني "بيت      الوادي"، فترمز للعالم وادي الدموع، أصاب البشرية بالعمى الروحي وأفقدها      الاستنارة الداخلية.
من هم الذين قدموا الأعمى إلا آباء وأنبياء العهد      القديم الذين قدموا للسيد المسيح العالم وقد أصابه العمى، قدموه خلال النبوات      والرموز لينعم العالم به كمخلص ويقبل عمله فيه واهبًا إياه روح الاستنارة. وقد      اشترك مع رجال العهد القديم التلاميذ والرسل الذين كرزوا في العالم الأممي      وقدموه للسيد ليفتح بصيرته.
ثانيًا: "فأخذ بيد الأعمى وأخرجه إلى خارج      قريته" [23].
إذ يمسك السيد المسيح بأيدينا، فإن أول عمل يقوم له      في حياتنا هو أن ينطلق بنا إلى خارج قريتنا. يحملنا بصليبه إلى خارج "الأنا"،      فلا نحيا بعد لحساب ذواتنا، بل لحساب ذاك الذي أحبنا ومات لأجلنا، نحيا بالصليب      غير متوقعين حول الذات، بل ننطلق بالحب لنستقبل الله وخليقته في أعماقنا بقلب      متسع يضم الكل فيه. لعل هذا هو ما قصده الرسول بولس حين قال: "مع المسيح      صلبت، فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ" (غل 2: 20)، وأيضًا: "كما أنا أيضًا      أرضي الجميع في كل شيء غير طالب ما يوافق نفسي بل الكثيرين لكي يخلصوا"      (1 كو 10: 33).
ولعل خروج الأعمى بيد السيد المسيح إلى خارج قريته      يمثل دعوة إلهية لخروجنا معه إلى أورشليم نحمل عار الصليب (عب 13: 13).
ثالثًا: عند شفاء الأعمى استخدم السيد التفل      في عينه، ووضع يديه عليه، بالعمل الأول أشار إلى الحكمة الخارجة من فيه،      وبالثاني أشار إلى حاجته لليد الإلهية أو الإمكانيات الربانية للعمل، وكأن      استنارة البصيرة الداخلية لا تقوم على الحكمة مجردة عن العمل، ولا على العمل      المجرد عن المعرفة أو الحكمة الإلهية. استنارتنا الداخلية تقوم على التمتع      بالشركة العملية مع الله في المسيح يسوع، فننعم بمعرفته ونسلك بروحه. بمعنى آخر      إيماننا ليس فكرًا عقلانيًا نعتنقه، ولا سلوكًا أخلاقيًا نمارسه، إنما هو حياة      متكاملة تنبعث عن الإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبة، لا فصل فيها بين إيمان وأعمال!
رابعًا: سأله السيد المسيح إن كان يبصر      شيئًا، لا لكي يكشف للسيد عما يراه، إذ يعرف الرب كل شيء، إنما ليحثه على      الإيمان، كما سبق فسأل الله آدم: أين أنت؟ لا ليعرف موضعه، إنما ليحثه على      التوبة.
من أجل ضعف إيمانه لم تكن رؤيته كاملة، فاحتاج إلى      سؤال الرب ليعينه، وقد أجاب أنه يرى الناس كأشجار يمشون [24]. إنه يرى لكن ليس      بروح التمييز، لذلك وضع الرب يديه عليه مرة أخرى، ووهبه هذه العطية ليرى كل      إنسان جليًا.
لعل رؤيته للناس كأشجارٍ تعني ما أصابه من إحباط      ويأس، فقد حسب الكل أشجارًا عالية تتحرك نحو السماء لتقدم ثمارًا إلهيًا أما هو      ففي عيني نفسه يبدو عاجزًا في وسطهم يحتاج إلى من يسنده ويملأه رجاءً، فيصير      مغروسًا في بيت الرب، شجرة زيتون خضراء مثمرة (مز 52: 8).
خامسًا: إذ أبصر الناس جليًا أرسله إلى      بيته، وكأنه أراد له أن يعود فيتأمل قلبه ليكتشف في داخله ملكوت السماوات. وكما      يقول القديس يوحنا سابا: [طوبى لمن كنزه داخله، ومن خارجه لا يتغذى!      طوبى لمن شمسه تشرق داخله، ولا يدع الآخرين يبصرونها! طوبى لمن سمعه مسدود عن      نغمات اللهو، لكنه ينصت لسماع الحركات النورانية التي للسمائيين! طوبى لمن      استنشاقه عبير الروح القدس وتمتزج رائحة جسده بذلك! طوبى لمن اصطبغت نفسه      بحلاوة الله وأيضًا عظامه اقتنت منه دسمًا!]
سادسًا: أخيرًا سأله السيد أن يصمت معلنًا      له أن ما فعله كان من أجل المحبة، وليس عن حب للمديح أو طلب مجد من الناس.
     5. سؤال حول شخص المسيح
 إن كان قد سأل الأعمى عما يراه ليحثه على طلب      المزيد والتمتع باستنارة عينيه بصورة أكمل، الآن في الطريق بين قرى قيصرية      فيلبس سأل تلاميذه ليهبهم استنارة إيمانية ليدركوا شخصه هو، فينعموا به، ويروه      بعيني الإيمان المستنيرتين.
"سأل تلاميذه قائلاً لهم: من يقول الناس إني      أنا. 
فأجابوا: يوحنا المعمدان، وآخرون إيليا، وآخرون      واحد من الأنبياء. 
فقال لهم: وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا؟ 
فأجاب بطرس وقال له: أنت المسيح. 
فإنتهرهم كي لا يقولوا لأحد عنه" [27-30].
لقد سألهم لكي يكشف لهم عن شخصه ويدفعهم للاعتراف      به بعد إدراكهم له بإعلان إلهي، فيمجدوه أكثر من العامة. يقول القديس يوحنا      الذهبي الفم: [لقد قادهم إلى مشاعر أسمى وأفكار أعلى بخصوص شخصه حتى لا      يكونوا كبقية الجموع.] لذلك يعلق القديس جيروم على قول السيد: "وأنتم      من تقولون إني أنا؟" بقوله أن التلاميذ لم يعودوا بعد من الناس لكنهم صاروا      به آلهة، [كأنه يقول لهم أنهم كبشر قد فكروا في أمور بشرية وأنتم كآلهة من      تقولون إني أنا؟]
لقد رأينا في دراستنا للأصحاح السادس (14-16) أن      هيرودس قال عنه أنه يوحنا المعمدان خلال ضميره المعذب، وآخرون قالوا أنه إيليا      خلال شوقهم لمجيء الملكوت المسيحاني كملكوت زمني مادي، وآخرون قالوا أنه أحد      الأنبياء بسبب مرارة أنفسهم لغياب الأنبياء عنهم ثلاثة قرون. جاءت هذه الأقوال      خلال مشاعر بشرية بحتة، أما بطرس فأدرك سره خلال إعلان إلهي، قائلاً: "أنت      هو المسيح ابن الله الحيّ" (مت 16: 16-17).
فيما يلي مقتطفات من تعليق القديس أمبروسيوس      عن هذا الموقف:
[يمكننا اعتبار شهادة الجموع له بلا نفع، فقد ظنه      البعض إيليا قد قام مؤمنون بمجيئه، وآخرون آمنوا بقيامة يوحنا عالمين أن رأسه      قد قطعت، وآخرون أنه واحد من الأنبياء القدامى.
البحث في ذلك (أي في شخص المسيح) أمر يفوق قدرتنا،      لكنه يتناسب مع فكر شخص كبولس وحكمته، هذا الذي يكفيه أن يعرف المسيح وإياه      مصلوبًا (1 كو 2: 2)، لأنه أية معرفة يشتاق إليها أكثر من أنه المسيح؟ ففي هذا      الاسم "المسيح" يتجلى اللاهوت ويُعلن التجسد وأيضًا الآلام. 
لقد عرفه بقية التلاميذ، لكن بطرس وحده قال: "مسيح      الله" (لو 9: 20)، إذ يشمل هذا الاسم كل شيء، ويعّبر عن طبيعته، ويحوي      كل الفضائل.
هل نثير تساؤلات حول كيفية ميلاد الرب بينما يقول      بولس أنه لا يعرف شيئًا إلا المسيح وإياه مصلوبًا، ويعترف بطرس أنه مسيح الله!      نحن بعيون الضعف البشري نبحث هكذا: متى وكيف وما هي عظمته، أما بولس فيرى في      هذه التساؤلات هدمًا لا بناء، لذا لا يريد أن يعرف إلا يسوع المسيح.
عرف بطرس أن في "ابن الله" يكمن كل شيء، فقد      دفع الآب كل شيء في يده (يو 3: 35)... لذا فيه الأزلية والعظمة التي للآب.
إني قبلت الإيمان بأنه المسيح ابن الله (مت 16: 16)      فلا يجوز لي أن أعرف كيف وُلد، لكن لا يجوز لي أيضًا أن أجهل حقيقة ميلاده.
لتؤمن إذن كما آمن بطرس، فتطوّب أنت أيضًا وتتأهل      لسماع الكلمات: "إن لحمًا ودمًا لم يعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في      السماوات" (مت 16: 17). فاللحم والدم لا يقبلان إلا الأرضيات، أما من ينطق      بأسرار الروح فلا يعتمد على تعاليم اللحم والدم بل على الإعلان الإلهي.
ليتك لا تعتمد على اللحم والدم لتأخذ منهما أوامرك،      فتصير أنت نفسك لحمًا ودمًا، وإنما من يلتصق بالرب يكون معه روحًا واحدًا (1 كو      6: 17). يقول الله: لا يدين روحي في الجسد بعد لأن كل تصورات قلبه شريرة (تك 6:      3).
ليسمح الرب ألا يكون السامعون لحمًا ودمًا، بل      يكونوا متغربين عن شهوة اللحم والدم، فيردد كل واحد منهم: "لا أخاف،      ماذا يصنعه بي الإنسان (أي اللحم والدم)؟" (مز 56: 5).
من يغلب الجسد يصير من أعمدة الكنيسة؛ إن لم يستطع      أن يبلغ إلى بطرس فإنه يتمثل به ويتمتع بعطايا الله إذ هي كثيرة، يرد لنا مالا      تركناه بل ما هو له. 
يحق لنا أن نتساءل: لماذا لم يرَ فيه الجموع إلا      إيليا أو إرميا أو يوحنا المعمدان؟
ربما رأيت فيه إيليا لأنه أُختطف إلى السماء؛ لكن      المسيح ليس كإيليا إذ لم يُختطف إليها بل جاء منها. الأول أُختطف إلى السماء،      أما الثاني فلا يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله (في 2: 6). الأول انتقم بالنار      التي طلبها (1 مل 18: 38) والثاني أحب خلاص المسيئين إليه لا هلاكهم.
لماذا اعتقدوا أنه إرميا؟ ربما لأنه تقدس من الرحم      (إر 1: 4)، لكن المسيح ليس كإرميا. الأول تقدس، أما الثاني فهو يقّدس، الأول      بدأ بميلاده أما الثاني فهو قدوس القديسين.
لماذا ظنه الشعب يوحنا؟ ربما لأن يوحنا عرف الرب      وهو في بطن أمه، لكن المسيح ليس كيوحنا. يوحنا سجد وهو بعد في الرحم، والثاني      هو المسجود له. الأول عمّد بالماء، وأما المسيح فبالروح. الأول نادى بالتوبة      والثاني غفر الخطايا.]
أخيرًا فقد "انتهرهم كي لا يقولوا لأحد عنه"      [30]، أما علة انتهاره لهم، فهو لكي يتم المكتوب عنه ويتحقق صلبه، فلو      عرفوا رب المجد لما صلبوه. ويقدم لنا القديس أمبروسيوس تعليلاً آخر وهو      أنه أراد الكرازة به بكونه المسيح بعد صلبه وقيامته، فيعرفوه المسيح المصلوب      عنهم القائم من الأموات، إذ يقول: [منع التلاميذ من الكرازة به كابن الله      ليبشروا به بعد ذلك مصلوبًا. هذه هي روعة الإيمان أن نفهم حقيقة صليب      المسيح!... فصليب المسيح وحده نافع لي، لأن "به صلب العالم لي وأنا      للعالم" (غل 6: 14). إن كان العالم قد صلب لي فأعرف أنه قد مات فلا أحبه، أعرف      الفساد الذي يسري في العالم فأتجنبه كرائحة نتنة، أهرب منه كما من الطاعون      وأخرج منه قبل أن يؤذيني.]
     6. إعلانه عن الصلب
 يرى بعض الدارسين أن إنجيل معلمنا مرقس يمكن تقسيمه      إلى جزئين رئيسيين متكاملين، القسم الأول يبدأ بالسفر حتى ما قبل سؤال السيد      المسيح تلاميذه عما يقول الناس عنه، والثاني يبدأ بهذا السؤال حتى نهاية السفر.      القسم الأول يعلن عن شخص السيد المسيح العامل والمعلم الذي يخدم البشرية بالحب      والحنان وقد رافقه ظل الصليب، أما القسم الثاني فتبدأ المرحلة العملية لحمل      الصليب، يبدأها بالكشف عن ذاته بالقدر الذي يسندهم حتى يتم الصليب، فيتمجد بحبه      العملي، وعندئذ يكشف لهم بهاء مجده خلال قيامته وظهوراته وصعوده خاصة بإرسال      روحه القدوس الذي يخبرهم بكل شيء.
الحديث السابق، حديث خاص بين السيد وتلاميذه كان      مقدمة لإعلان صليبه، إذ يقول الإنجيلي:
"وابتدأ يعلمهم أن ابن الإنسان ينبغي أن يتألم      كثيرًا،
ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة ويُقتل، 
وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم. 
وقال القول علانية، 
فأخذه بطرس إليه وابتدأ ينتهره. 
فالتفت وأبصر تلاميذه،
فانتهر بطرس قائلاً: 
اذهب عني يا شيطان،
لأنك لا تهتم بما لله، لكن بما للناس" [31-33].
إن كان بطرس الرسول استطاع بإعلان إلهي أن يتعرف      على "يسوع" أنه المسيح، وهو في الطريق في قرى قيصرية فيلبس [27]، حيث مركز      عبادة البعل والعبادات الوثنية الإغريقية مع السلطة الرومانية، لكن مع هذا لم      يكن ممكنًا لبطرس أن يتفهم المسيح كفادٍ يُصلب عن البشرية ويقوم ليقيمها معه،      إذ كان الفكر اليهودي يرفض هذا تمامًا، لهذا أسرع السيد المسيح يصحح المفهوم.
يمكننا تلخيص الاعتقاد اليهودي بخصوص مجيء المسيا      في النقاط التالية:
أ. يسبق مجيء المسيح حلول ضيقة شديدة على العالم      يسبب له خرابًا، كما تحل الحروب في العالم والإضطرابات وسفك للدماء... هذه كلها      أشبه بالمخاض الذي يحل بالمرأة عندما تلد طفلاً.
ب. وسط هذا الخراب الذي يمس حياة الإنسان والحيوان      والطير حتى الأسماك يظهر إيليا النبي ليهيئ الطريق للمسيح. ويعتبر مجيء إيليا      أمرًا أساسيًا، حتى أن اليهود في احتفالهم للفصح كانوا يتركون كرسيًا خاليًا      يسمونه "كرسي إيليا"، إذ يتوقعون دخوله في أحد أعياد الفصح فجأة. 
ج. يظهر المسيا نفسه، ليس مولودًا من بشر، لكنه      يأتي رجلاً جبارًا يقدم من السماء في كمال الرجولة والنضج ليخلص شعبه.
د. بمجيئه يهيج الملوك ضده ويقومون بثورة عليه،      ويدبرون حربًا ينهزمون فيها ويظهر فيها المسيح كأعظم غالب في البشرية يبيد      أعداءه.
ه. إذ تُعلن غلبته على الأمم يقوم بتجديد أورشليم      وتطهيرها، أو تنزل أورشليم جديدة بأعمدة جديدة؛ فيها يجتمع اليهود من كل العالم      كسادة للبشرية، إذ تنحني البقية الباقية من الأمم لهم في مذلة، ويعيش اليهود      بفرح شديد، حتى أن موتاهم يقومون ليشاركوهم هذا الفرح الجديد. بهذا يرى اليهود      بفكرهم المادي المتعصب أنه يحل السلام والبرّ الأبديان في العالم.
هذا الفكر اليهودي لن يقبل مطلقًا سرّ الصليب ولا      انفتاح باب الإيمان للأمم، لهذا انتهر بطرس سيده عندما تحدث عن الألم والصليب.
يعلق القديس أمبروسيوس على كلمات السيد      المسيح لتلاميذه بخصوص آلامه وصلبه وقيامته، قائلاً: [لقد عرف مقدار الجهد الذي      يحتاج إليه التلاميذ ليؤمنوا بآلامه وقيامته، لذلك استحسن أن يقوم بنفسه بتأكيد      آلامه وقيامته لهم، وليكون ذلك بداية وسببًا لميلاد الإيمان فيهم.]
ويلاحظ هنا أن الإنجيلي يخبرنا بأن السيد علّم      تلاميذه التزامه أن يتألم كثيرًا ويرفض ويقتل وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم، لكنه لم      يقل لنا تفاصيل الحديث، كيف أكدّ لهم السيد الحاجة إلى الألم والصلب والقيامة.      هل حدثهم عن رموز العهد القديم ونبواته، أم قدم لهم الفهم اللاهوتي لعمله      الخلاصي؟
على أي الأحوال كشف لهم السيد المسيح أنه لم يكن      ممكنًا أن يتحقق الصلاح بموت أحدٍ إلا ابن الإنسان، القادر أن يقتل الموت نفسه      ويقوم. يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لم يبلغ أحد إلى العظمة التي تؤهله لرفع      خطايا العالم كله، لا أخنوخ ولا إبراهيم ولا إسحق الذي قدم نفسه للموت لكنه لا      يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا. من هو ذاك الذي بموته تموت كل الخطايا؟ لا يمكن لأحد من      الشعب ولا من القيادات أن يقوم بهذا، إنما اختار الآب الابن، ابن الله الذي هو      فوق الجميع، أن يقدم نفسه عن الجميع. وكان هو نفسه يحب أن يموت، إذ هو أقوى من      الموت، وقادر أن يخلص الآخرين. الذي قام من بين الأموات بلا عون، غلب الموت دون      مساندة من إنسانٍ أو خليقةٍ، قام غالبًا الموت، نازعًا الشهوات، إذ لم يعرف      قيود الموت.]
     7. إعلانه عن شركة الصليب
 انتهر السيد المسيح بطرس، لأنه لم يقبل صلب السيد،      بل دعاه هو وإخوته لشركة الصليب معه، إذ قال لهم: "من أراد أن يأتي ورائي      فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني. فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكه، ومن يهلك      نفسه من أجلي ومن أجل الإنجيل فهو يخلصها. لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح      العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟ أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداء عن نفسه؟ لأن من استحى بي      وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطيء فإن ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد      أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين" [34-38].
أولاً: سألهم أن يحملوا معه الصليب بإنكار      ذواتهم... وإنكار الذات إنما يعني أن لا يتعاطف الإنسان مع ذاته، فلا يرتبك      لمستقبله ولا يخشى المرض أو الضيق أو الموت، إنما يكون جاحدًا لنفسه عنيفًا مع      الأنا، غير مترف في ملذات جسده. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم [لم يقل      "يعتزل الإنسان ذاته" بل ما هو أكثر "ينكر نفسه"، كما لو كان ليس هناك ما يربطه      بذاته، فإنه يواجه الخطر ويتطلع إليه كما لو أن الذي يواجهه آخر غيره، هذا      بالحقيقة هو اعتزال الإنسان ذاته... أما إنكار الإنسان ذاته فقد أظهره بقوله      "يحمل صليبه"، ويعني به أنه يقبل حتى الموت المشين.]
إننا ننكر أنفسنا متى تجنبنا ما هو قديم فينا      مجاهدين لننال على الدوام ما هو جديد حتى نبلغ إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح (أف 4:      13).
يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إن كان الإنسان بحبه      لذاته يصير مفقودًا، فبالتأكيد بإنكاره ذاته يوجد!... لينسحب الإنسان من ذاته      لا لأمور زمنية وإنما لكي يلتصق بالله.]
ثانيًا: إذ حث تلاميذه على إنكار الذات وحمل      الصليب قدم لهم المكافأة، فمن يعترف به بحياته وحمله الصليب يتقبل عند مجيء      السيد المسيح الأخير شركة أمجاده، أما من يستحي بصليبه هنا يرفض وصيته في هذا      العالم فسيستحي منه ابن الإنسان في يوم مجده العظيم، ويحسبه كمن هو غير معروف      لديه، وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [الله لا يعرف الشرير، إنما يعرف البار.]
وقد قال السيد المسيح في وصفه لمجيئه الأخير: "متى      جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين" وكما يقول القديس أمبروسيوس:      [ليظهر أن عظمة الآب ومجده هما ذات عظمة الابن ومجده... تأتي الملائكة في خضوع،      أما هو فيأتي ممجدًا! هم يأتون كتابعين، أما هو فيجلس على عرشه! هم يقفون، وهو      يجلس! إن استعرنا لغة المعاملات اليومية من الحياة البشرية نقول أنه القاضي وهم      العاملون في المحكمة.]
1 في تلك الايام اذ كان الجمع كثيرا جدا و لم            يكن لهم ما ياكلون دعا يسوع تلاميذه و قال لهم
*
*           2 اني اشفق على الجمع لان الان لهم ثلاثة ايام يمكثون معي و ليس لهم ما            ياكلون
*
*           3 و ان صرفتهم الى بيوتهم صائمين يخورون في الطريق لان قوما منهم جاءوا            من بعيد
*
*           4 فاجابه تلاميذه من اين يستطيع احد ان يشبع هؤلاء خبزا هنا في البرية
*
*           5 فسالهم كم عندكم من الخبز فقالوا سبعة
*
*           6 فامر الجمع ان يتكئوا على الارض و اخذ السبع خبزات و شكر و كسر و اعطى            تلاميذه ليقدموا فقدموا الى الجمع
*
*           7 و كان معهم قليل من صغار السمك فبارك و قال ان يقدموا هذه ايضا
*
*           8 فاكلوا و شبعوا ثم رفعوا فضلات الكسر سبعة سلال
*
*           9 و كان الاكلون نحو اربعة الاف ثم صرفهم
*
*           10 و للوقت دخل السفينة مع تلاميذه و جاء الى نواحي دلمانوثة
*
*           11 فخرج الفريسيون و ابتداوا يحاورونه طالبين منه اية من السماء لكي            يجربوه
*
*           12 فتنهد بروحه و قال لماذا يطلب هذا الجيل اية الحق اقول لكم لن يعطى            هذا الجيل اية
*
*           13 ثم تركهم و دخل ايضا السفينة و مضى الى العبر
*
*           14 و نسوا ان ياخذوا خبزا و لم يكن معهم في السفينة الا رغيف واحد
*
*           15 و اوصاهم قائلا انظروا و تحرزوا من خمير الفريسيين و خمير هيرودس
*
*           16 ففكروا قائلين بعضهم لبعض ليس عندنا خبز
*
*           17 فعلم يسوع و قال لهم لماذا تفكرون ان ليس عندكم خبز الا تشعرون بعد و            لا تفهمون احتى الان قلوبكم غليظة
*
*           18 الكم اعين و لا تبصرون و لكم اذان و لا تسمعون و لا تذكرون
*
*           19 حين كسرت الارغفة الخمسة للخمسة الالاف كم قفة مملوة كسرا رفعتم قالوا            له اثنتي عشرة
*
*           20 و حين السبعة للاربعة الالاف كم سل كسر مملوا رفعتم قالوا سبعة
*
*           21 فقال لهم كيف لا تفهمون
*
*           22 و جاء الى بيت صيدا فقدموا اليه اعمى و طلبوا اليه ان يلمسه
*
*           23 فاخذ بيد الاعمى و اخرجه الى خارج القرية و تفل في عينيه و وضع يديه            عليه و ساله هل ابصر شيئا
*
*           24 فتطلع و قال ابصر الناس كاشجار يمشون
*
*           25 ثم وضع يديه ايضا على عينيه و جعله يتطلع فعاد صحيحا و ابصر كل انسان            جليا
*
*           26 فارسله الى بيته قائلا لا تدخل القرية و لا تقل لاحد في القرية
*
*           27 ثم خرج يسوع و تلاميذه الى قرى قيصرية فيلبس و في الطريق سال تلاميذه            قائلا لهم من يقول الناس اني انا
*
*           28 فاجابوا يوحنا المعمدان و اخرون ايليا و اخرون واحد من الانبياء
*
*           29 فقال لهم و انتم من تقولون اني انا فاجاب بطرس و قال له انت المسيح
*
*           30 فانتهرهم كي لا يقولوا لاحد عنه
*
*           31 و ابتدا يعلمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من الشيوخ            و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و بعد ثلاثة ايام يقوم
*
*           32 و قال القول علانية فاخذه بطرس اليه و ابتدا ينتهره
*
*           33 فالتفت و ابصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس قائلا اذهب عني يا شيطان لانك لا            تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس
*
*           34 و دعا الجمع من تلاميذه و قال لهم من اراد ان ياتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه            و يحمل صليبه و يتبعني
*
*           35 فان من اراد ان يخلص نفسه يهلكها و من يهلك نفسه من اجلي و من اجل            الانجيل فهو يخلصها
*
*           36 لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه
*
*           37 او ماذا يعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه
*
*           38 لان من استحى بي و بكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فان ابن الانسان            يستحي به متى جاء بمجد ابيه مع الملائكة القديسين
*
* 
*المصـــــــدر
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/mark8.htm​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*تأمل عن الشبع الروحى
في صلاة الأجبية – إنجيل الساعة التاسعة – أتى التلاميذ وطلبوا من الرب يسوع أن يصرف الجموع ليستريحوا ويجدوا ما يأكلونه.
ظن التلاميذ أن الشبع قد يكون في مكان أخر بعيدًا عن الرب يسوع. فرد عليهم الرب يسوع – وكأنه يريد أن يعرفهم أنهم ليسوا أحن منه على الجموع – فطلب منهم أن يعطوا هم للجموع طعامًا، فرد التلاميذ من أين ليس عندنا أكثر من خمس خبزات وسمكتين.

كثيرًا ما نطلب من الرب أن يترك الجموع لتجد شبعها ونظن أننا أصحاب القلوب الرحيمة وعندما يطلب منا خدمة هذه الجموع نعتذر قائلين : " يا رب ليس عندنا أكثر من محبة ضعيفة جدًا (سمكتين) وحواس غير مثمرة وغير مشبعة (خمس خبزات) ".
ولكن، هيا لنعمل مثل التلاميذ ونضع المحبة الضعيفة والحواس الغير مثمرة في يد رب المجد يسوع لتثمر ولنشبع ونفيض على الآخرين لنشبع جميعًا ولنصل إلى الكمال
2 (المحبة) + 5 (حواس مباركة) = 7 (إشباع كامل)

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

ابو تربو 
انت ملاك منتدى الكنيسة 
الصعيدى الاصيل بجد 

مشاركات رائعة 
واضافة مميزة كالعادة 


ربنا يديم علينا مشاركاتك الجميلة 
وطمعانين بالمزيد 

يا اجدع صعيدى بمنتدى الكنيسة كلة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*كيف أشبع روحياً؟ 
لنيافة الأنبا موسى* 
*
 * 


*- ما هى الروح ؟
الروح هى العنصر الذى وضعه الله فى الإنسان، والذى من خلاله يتصل الإنسان بالله، وبالإيمانيات، وعالم الروح.
فإذا كان الإنسان يشترك مع النبات فى الجسد ومع الحيوان فى الجسد والنفس، إلا أنه يتميز بعد ذلك بالعقل والروح، لذلك يقول البعض عن الإنسان أنه حيوان عاقل ومتدين.

ومنذ فجر التاريخ الإنسان متدين، حتى وإن ضل الطريق الصحيح، إلا أن أحشاءه تؤكد له وجود الخالق، والخير، والثواب والعقاب، والخلود. وما شابه ذلك من عالم - الماورائيات - أى ماذا وراء المادة؟ وماذا وراء الموت؟ وماذا وراء الزمن؟ وماذا وراء الطبيعة؟ وأحياناً يسمونه عالم - الميتافيزيقيا - أى ما وراء الطبيعة المحسوسة!
لقد استلم آدم معرفة الله من الله مباشرة، ثم تعاقبت الأجيال بعد السقوط، وتشتت البشر بعد بلبلة الألسنة، وبدأنا نسمع عن عبادات كثيرة، كعبادة الشمس والقمر والنجوم والعجل والبقرة والتماثيل.
ولكن هذه جميعاً كانت مجرد تعبيرات عن القوة والخير والعدل والسلطان.. وقد أختار الله فى القديم بعض أسرار الشريعة والفهم والإيمان، ومع ذلك كثيراً ما ضلوا وعبدوا الأوثان التى تعبدت لها الأمم فى مختلف حقب الزمان.
ولنا أن نفخر كمصريين بأخناتون العظيم الذى نادى بالإله الواحد، وقدم له العبادة والسجود، وتحدث عن بعض صفاته الإلهية، وكيف أنه جل إسمه - روح بسيط خالد خالق، يرعى الكون بحبه، ويشرق عليه بشمسه: ويضمه إليه بحنانه الفائق.
ومع أن الروح هى عنصر الإيمان فى الإنسان، إلا أنها ما أنفصلت قط
عن العقل عنصر التفكير.. لهذا رأينا فى الفلاسفة اليونان وفى الحضارات الشرقية القديمة، عقولاً استنارت بالروح القدس، واستشرقت من بعيد آفاق الألوهة الفائقة للعقل والمعرفة، حتى أستحق الفلاسفة أن يسميهم القديس كليمنضس الإسكندرى أنبياء الوثنية.

إن الروح - أيها القارئ الحبيب هى العنصر الذى يوصلنا إلى الله، ويوحدنا
به، فأحذر أن يضمر هذا العنصر فى حياتك: حينما تهمل خلاص نفسك، أو حينما تجعل المادة أو الغرائز تتحكم فيك.

فأنت مخلوق إلهى، فوق المادة والتراب، وإتجاهك نحو الخلود والأبدية، فأنتبه خشية أن يضمر هذا العنصر فى حياتك بسبب الإهمال الروحى.

2- وسائل أشباع الروح

أ- الصلاة :
الصلاة هى الحبل السِرى - بكسر السين - الذى من خلاله نتصل بالرب سراً ولا رقيب. وهى أيضاً الحبل السُرى - بضم السين - الذى من خلاله ننال الغذاء الروحى من السماء لحظة بلحظة، كالجنين فى بطن أمه. والصلاة تفتح عالم الله علينا، كما تفتح عالمنا على حبه وفعله الإلهى، لذلك فهى الفرصة الأساسية التى فيها يشكلنا الله، ويبنينا، ويقدسنا ويشبعنا.

+ "الصلاة هى رفع العقل إلى الله" (الأب يوحنا الدمشقى)

"الصلاة سلاح عظيم وكنز لا يفرغ، غنى لا يسقط أبداً" (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).
+ "حينما تصلى ألا تتحدث مع الله؟ أى امتياز هذا" (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).

ب- الكتاب المقدس :
 "بدون القراءة فى الكتب الإلهية، لا يمكن للذهن أن يدنو من الله" (مارأسحق السريانى).
 "فى ناموسه يلهج نهاراً وليلاً" (مز 2:1).
 "والهذيذ فى الشريعة لا يعنى قراءة كلماتها أو تلاوتها، بل يتسع إلى تتميم أحكامها بالتقوى" (الأسقف ايلارى).
 "ليكن لك محبة بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لأنها غذاء الروح" (مارأسحق السريانى).
 "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله"
(مت 4:4).
 "وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لى لفرح ولبهجة قلبى" (أر 16:15).
الكتاب المقدس هو بالحقيقة مائدة دسمة، فيها تشبع أرواحنا وحواسنا، وتستريح نفوسنا، فقراءة الكتاب بإنتظام وحرارة قدام المسيح، فإذا كان السيد المسيح هو الكلمة الذاتية، فالكتاب هو الكلمة المكتوبة لخلاصنا، أنه ببساطة: السيد المسيح متكلماً!!

ج- الأفخارستيا :
لقد أعطانا الرب جسده ودمه ذبيحة يومية على مائدته المقدسة، لكى كل من يأكل منه يحيا إلى الأبد. إنه - خبز الحياة النازل من السماء - واهباً حياة للعالم، "مأكل حق ومشرب حق".
+ "من يأكلنى يحيا بى"، "يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" (يو 48:6-57).

من هنا تدعونا الكنيسة إلى الأغتذاء اليومى من هذا السر المبارك، الذى من خلاله نتحد :

أ- بالسيد المسيح.
ب- بالقديسين.
ج- بأخوتنا المؤمنين.
د- ونصلى من أجل العالم كله.

د- القراءات الروحية :
القراءة فى الكتب الروحية أساسية للشبع الروحى، لذلك أوصى الآباء القديسون أولادهم بها...
أنت مخلوق إلهى، فوق التراب والمادة، وإتجاهك نحو الخلود والأبدية، فأنتبه خشية أن يضمر هذا العنصر فى حياتك بسبب الإهمال الروحى.
 "أتعب نفسك فى قراءة الكتب، فهى تخلصك من النجاسة" (القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس).
 "كن مداوماً، لذكر سير القديسين، كيما تأكلك غيرة أعمالهم" (القديس موسى الأسود).
 "كتبى هى شكل (سيرة) الذين كانوا قبلى، أما إن أردت القراءة ففى كلام الله أقرأ" (القديس أنطونيوس).
لهذا أوصى الآباء بأن نكرم القراءة كما نكرم الصلاة، حيث أنهما تكملان إحداهما الأخرى... ونحن نشكر الله من أجل فيض الكتب والمجلات والنبذات الروحية التى أعطاها الرب لنا فى هذه الأيام.

هـ- الإجتماعات الروحية :
يوصينا الرسول بولس أن لا نترك إجتماعاتنا، بل أن نحرص على الحضور، لما فى ذلك من بركة روحية وتعليمية هامة..
 "غير تاركين إجتماعنا كما لقوم عادة" (عب 25:10)..
 "حينما تجتمعون معاً ليس هو لأجل عشاء الرب" (1كو 20:11)، يقصد الأغابى التى تسبق القداس الإلهى، أى العشاء معاً فى المساء، قبل تسبيح نصف الليل..
 "متى إجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم.." (الإجتماعات التعليمية).. (1كو 26:14).

والإجتماعات الروحية تحقق أهدافاً كثيرة... فهى مثلاً :
أ- تعطى التعاليم الأساسية للخلاص.. "هلك شعبى من عدم المعرفة" (هو 6:4).
ب- تشبع نفوسنا روحياً بكلمة الله.
ج- تحمينا من إنحرافات الفكر وحيل الشيطان.
د- ترد على أية مطاعن فى إيماننا المسيحى القويم.*


*م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*



*أشبع نفساً مشتهية *​*(مز107: 9)*​</SPAN>*لا يجد الله سروره وشبعه إلا في يسوع المسيح. ولو فتشنا في كل مكان في هذا العالم، لن نجد ما يشبع قلوبنا سوى الرب يسوع. وإذا امتلأ القلب بشخص الرب يسوع وما فيه من بركة ودسم، لا يعود يشتهي شيئاً من شهواته. 

ومنذ الآن أنا أملك كل ما يجعلني سعيداً في السماء. وإن أردت أن تعرف السبب الذي يجعل المؤمن سعيداً في الحياة وفي الممات، فهو أن المسيح الذي له الآن، هو هو المسيح الذي سيكون له في السماء. لقد وصل المؤمن شرعاً إلى بيته حيث يوجد فعلاً ذلك الشخص الذي أحبه وعرفه. 

والحقيقة هي أن قلب المؤمن أكبر من كل العالم، ولن يستطيع العالم أن يملأه. ولكن قلب المؤمن أصغر بكثير من المسيح الذي يملأ السماوات والأرض. فإذا حلّ المسيح بالإيمان في قلب المؤمن، فهو يملأه ويفيض. 

« كلمتكم بهذا لكي يثبت فرحي فيكم ». لم يكن للرب فرح في هذا العالم، بل كان فرحه الكامل في الآب. كان فرحه أن يُثمر لمجد الله، لذلك هو يريدنا أن نأتي بثمر لكي يتمجد الآب. إنه يريد أن يجعل فرحنا هنا على الأرض فرحاً كاملاً ـ فرحاً ليس من العالم بل من صنف فرحه هو. إن رغبة قلبه أن يكون لنا فرحه هو. 

إن مَنْ لا يعرف المسيح، إما أن يكون ذا قلب محزون كئيب، أو أن يكون ذا قلب يسعى إلى الحزن والكآبة وراء أمور هذا العالم الباطلة. وإذا كانت محبة المسيح لا تملأ قلبي، فلا بد أني سأسعى إلى الشبع في شيء آخر أو مكان آخر. قد ينصّب قلبي وراء العمل والمكسب، ولكن إن غمرت محبة المسيح قلبي، فسوف تجري منه أنهار ماء حي تغمر وتفيض. 

ولنعلم أنه لا شهادة لنا ولا كرازة ولا تعليم (حتى لو كان خالياً من الخطأ) يكون مُثمراً إلا إذا كانت النفس شبعانة بالله أولاً. يجب أن نستقي لأنفسنا أولاً حتى تفيض مجارينا ماء، وبغير ذلك تنشف وتيبس نفوسنا. 

والعالم من حولنا يدرك أن الله يشغل مركز الدائرة. لأن القلب لا يكون مكمداً، بل متهللاً في الله وشبعاناً به.* 




المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:w6xlTkwHWswJ:www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f89/t21118/+%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%A8%D8%B9+%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD&cd=10&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*



*كيف أشبع روحياً؟ لنيافة الأنبا موسى* 




- ما هى الروح ؟
الروح هى العنصر الذى وضعه الله فى الإنسان، والذى من خلاله يتصل الإنسان بالله، وبالإيمانيات، وعالم الروح.
فإذا كان الإنسان يشترك مع النبات فى الجسد ومع الحيوان فى الجسد والنفس، إلا أنه يتميز بعد ذلك بالعقل والروح، لذلك يقول البعض عن الإنسان أنه حيوان عاقل ومتدين.

ومنذ فجر التاريخ الإنسان متدين، حتى وإن ضل الطريق الصحيح، إلا أن أحشاءه تؤكد له وجود الخالق، والخير، والثواب والعقاب، والخلود. وما شابه ذلك من عالم - الماورائيات - أى ماذا وراء المادة؟ وماذا وراء الموت؟ وماذا وراء الزمن؟ وماذا وراء الطبيعة؟ وأحياناً يسمونه عالم - الميتافيزيقيا - أى ما وراء الطبيعة المحسوسة!
لقد استلم آدم معرفة الله من الله مباشرة، ثم تعاقبت الأجيال بعد السقوط، وتشتت البشر بعد بلبلة الألسنة، وبدأنا نسمع عن عبادات كثيرة، كعبادة الشمس والقمر والنجوم والعجل والبقرة والتماثيل.
ولكن هذه جميعاً كانت مجرد تعبيرات عن القوة والخير والعدل والسلطان.. وقد أختار الله فى القديم بعض أسرار الشريعة والفهم والإيمان، ومع ذلك كثيراً ما ضلوا وعبدوا الأوثان التى تعبدت لها الأمم فى مختلف حقب الزمان.
ولنا أن نفخر كمصريين بأخناتون العظيم الذى نادى بالإله الواحد، وقدم له العبادة والسجود، وتحدث عن بعض صفاته الإلهية، وكيف أنه جل إسمه - روح بسيط خالد خالق، يرعى الكون بحبه، ويشرق عليه بشمسه: ويضمه إليه بحنانه الفائق.
ومع أن الروح هى عنصر الإيمان فى الإنسان، إلا أنها ما أنفصلت قط
عن العقل عنصر التفكير.. لهذا رأينا فى الفلاسفة اليونان وفى الحضارات الشرقية القديمة، عقولاً استنارت بالروح القدس، واستشرقت من بعيد آفاق الألوهة الفائقة للعقل والمعرفة، حتى أستحق الفلاسفة أن يسميهم القديس كليمنضس الإسكندرى أنبياء الوثنية.

إن الروح - أيها القارئ الحبيب هى العنصر الذى يوصلنا إلى الله، ويوحدنا
به، فأحذر أن يضمر هذا العنصر فى حياتك: حينما تهمل خلاص نفسك، أو حينما تجعل المادة أو الغرائز تتحكم فيك.

فأنت مخلوق إلهى، فوق المادة والتراب، وإتجاهك نحو الخلود والأبدية، فأنتبه خشية أن يضمر هذا العنصر فى حياتك بسبب الإهمال الروحى.

2- وسائل أشباع الروح

أ- الصلاة :
الصلاة هى الحبل السِرى - بكسر السين - الذى من خلاله نتصل بالرب سراً ولا رقيب. وهى أيضاً الحبل السُرى - بضم السين - الذى من خلاله ننال الغذاء الروحى من السماء لحظة بلحظة، كالجنين فى بطن أمه. والصلاة تفتح عالم الله علينا، كما تفتح عالمنا على حبه وفعله الإلهى، لذلك فهى الفرصة الأساسية التى فيها يشكلنا الله، ويبنينا، ويقدسنا ويشبعنا.

+ "الصلاة هى رفع العقل إلى الله" (الأب يوحنا الدمشقى)

"الصلاة سلاح عظيم وكنز لا يفرغ، غنى لا يسقط أبداً" (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).
+ "حينما تصلى ألا تتحدث مع الله؟ أى امتياز هذا" (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).

ب- الكتاب المقدس :
 "بدون القراءة فى الكتب الإلهية، لا يمكن للذهن أن يدنو من الله" (مارأسحق السريانى).
 "فى ناموسه يلهج نهاراً وليلاً" (مز 2:1).
 "والهذيذ فى الشريعة لا يعنى قراءة كلماتها أو تلاوتها، بل يتسع إلى تتميم أحكامها بالتقوى" (الأسقف ايلارى).
 "ليكن لك محبة بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لأنها غذاء الروح" (مارأسحق السريانى).
 "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله"
(مت 4:4).
 "وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لى لفرح ولبهجة قلبى" (أر 16:15).
الكتاب المقدس هو بالحقيقة مائدة دسمة، فيها تشبع أرواحنا وحواسنا، وتستريح نفوسنا، فقراءة الكتاب بإنتظام وحرارة قدام المسيح، فإذا كان السيد المسيح هو الكلمة الذاتية، فالكتاب هو الكلمة المكتوبة لخلاصنا، أنه ببساطة: السيد المسيح متكلماً!!

ج- الأفخارستيا :
لقد أعطانا الرب جسده ودمه ذبيحة يومية على مائدته المقدسة، لكى كل من يأكل منه يحيا إلى الأبد. إنه - خبز الحياة النازل من السماء - واهباً حياة للعالم، "مأكل حق ومشرب حق".
+ "من يأكلنى يحيا بى"، "يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" (يو 48:6-57).

من هنا تدعونا الكنيسة إلى الأغتذاء اليومى من هذا السر المبارك، الذى من خلاله نتحد :

أ- بالسيد المسيح.
ب- بالقديسين.
ج- بأخوتنا المؤمنين.
د- ونصلى من أجل العالم كله.

د- القراءات الروحية :
القراءة فى الكتب الروحية أساسية للشبع الروحى، لذلك أوصى الآباء القديسون أولادهم بها...
أنت مخلوق إلهى، فوق التراب والمادة، وإتجاهك نحو الخلود والأبدية، فأنتبه خشية أن يضمر هذا العنصر فى حياتك بسبب الإهمال الروحى.
 "أتعب نفسك فى قراءة الكتب، فهى تخلصك من النجاسة" (القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس).
 "كن مداوماً، لذكر سير القديسين، كيما تأكلك غيرة أعمالهم" (القديس موسى الأسود).
 "كتبى هى شكل (سيرة) الذين كانوا قبلى، أما إن أردت القراءة ففى كلام الله أقرأ" (القديس أنطونيوس).
لهذا أوصى الآباء بأن نكرم القراءة كما نكرم الصلاة، حيث أنهما تكملان إحداهما الأخرى... ونحن نشكر الله من أجل فيض الكتب والمجلات والنبذات الروحية التى أعطاها الرب لنا فى هذه الأيام.

هـ- الإجتماعات الروحية :
يوصينا الرسول بولس أن لا نترك إجتماعاتنا، بل أن نحرص على الحضور، لما فى ذلك من بركة روحية وتعليمية هامة..
 "غير تاركين إجتماعنا كما لقوم عادة" (عب 25:10)..
 "حينما تجتمعون معاً ليس هو لأجل عشاء الرب" (1كو 20:11)، يقصد الأغابى التى تسبق القداس الإلهى، أى العشاء معاً فى المساء، قبل تسبيح نصف الليل..
 "متى إجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم.." (الإجتماعات التعليمية).. (1كو 26:14).

والإجتماعات الروحية تحقق أهدافاً كثيرة... فهى مثلاً :
أ- تعطى التعاليم الأساسية للخلاص.. "هلك شعبى من عدم المعرفة" (هو 6:4).
ب- تشبع نفوسنا روحياً بكلمة الله.
ج- تحمينا من إنحرافات الفكر وحيل الشيطان.
د- ترد على أية مطاعن فى إيماننا المسيحى القويم.





المصدر
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...=23852+اشبع+بالمسيح&cd=17&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*النمو الروحي لنيافة - الأنبا مكاريوس

يولد الإنسان مرة واحدة, ولكنه ينمو من خلال الطعام والشراب, و في الحياة الروحية يولد وينمو من خلال وسائط النعمة .. وكلما تعرضت حياته للخطر أعيدت إليه من خلال التوبة. والعجيب أن كثيرين ممن تربوا داخل الكنيسة ما زالوا أقزاماً لا يكبرون (في التسامح .. في الصلاة .. المعرفة) مع أن أيديهم على الكنوز وأفواههم على المنابع .. في المقابل فإن بعض من حديثي التوبة يتقدمون بسرعة فائقة ...

والنمو: هو التدرج في التدبير الروحي وبالتالي في الفضائل، وهذا يستلزم الأمانة مع المرشد، والطاعة والجهاد قدر المستطاع وهو الدخول إلى أعماق جديدة، وكلما دخل الإنسان إلي العمق شعر اكثر بسطحيته ورغبته في الاستزادة. (في الحياة الروحية نستخدم تعبير العمق عندما نتحدث عن البناء)

ومن عوائق النمو: الملل
(وهو اصعب حرب يواجهها المجتهدين) وكذلك ضياع الهدف الرئيسي ودخول اهداف اخري في المقابل. كذلك وجود خطية كبيرة رابضة في القلب، تشبة الديدان التي تستولي علي  الطعام ... فيأكل الإنسان كثيرا ولا يكبر (موجود دائما في الكنيسة ولا ينمو... له صورة التقوي ولكنه ينكر قوتها...) ثم الاكتفاء بالطريق (مثل الرهبنة - دخول الخدمة - الشموسية - عضوية في لجنة..) ومحبة الطريق اكثر من صاحب الطريق. ثمّ الكبرياء والإكتفاء (مثل الذي يحفظ الالحان والتسبحة في البداية ....والذي يصلي حتي يحفظ الصلاة والذي يشعر أنه وصل) وكذلك الأتساع الأفقي: وهو الأنشغال بالإدارة .. والأنشطة ....

خطورة عدم النمو:
هناك اشخاص يسيرون في مواضعهم (محلك سر)  دون تقدم، نفس الاعترافات ... نفس الحروب.. نفس ردود الأفعال، هؤلاء يشيخون روحيا مبكراً، فصار عاجزا عن الابداع.. عن المحاولات الجديدة عن التطوير, في الصلاة ثقيل .. في التناول متأخر، في القراءة مكتف بما قرأه. والذي لا ينمو يتراجع: ليس في الحياة الروحية ثبات على قامة محددة ولكن إما نمو وإما تراجع .. لا توقف،   "لان كل من له يعطى فيزداد و من ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه" (مت  25 :  29)

الإنسان بطبيعته يميل إلي التكاسل .... يقول قداسة البابا: "اسرع بكل قوتك فإذا لم تستطع: امش بجدية، فإذا لم تستطع: امش ببطء، فإذا لم تستطع ازحف، لكن لا تتراجع !!" والسيارة  طالما سائرة فهي سلسة نشيطة، ولكن متي توقفت علاها الصدأ وإحتاجت إلي مجهود لتدور من جديد،  

التدرج والنمو الهادئ: ومع كل ذلك فإننا لا نطمئن كثيراً إلي الطفرات، فقد يتحول الشخص من أقصي الشمال إلي أقصي اليمين والعكس...ولكن النمو الهادئ المتدرج يطمئن اكثر ... مثل الشجرة التي تنمو قليلاً قليلاً ربما بصورة غير ملحوظة .... ومثل الطفل الذي يكبر بشكل سري، فإذا حدث خلل ما في بعض الغدد الخاصه بالنمو فإن النمو يضطرب إما بضخامة مزعجه أو بقزامة مؤسفة....

أخيراً: احيانا يكون هناك نمو في إتجاه خاطئ (معوج) وقد يكتشف بعد فوات الأوان.

عن موقع مسيحى دوت كوم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

للملف بقية 
تابعوا 
لو حبيتم 


:download:


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل ...*


* حين تشبع النفس باللة*

* بالصلاة والانجيل وحلاوة الافخارستيا *

*تدوس العسل*

* وتعلو فوق الحلال والحرام *

*وفوق موازين العالم وقياساتة *

*والمادة وثقلها*

* ويصبح للنفس فكر المسيح *

*وتسعد بما يبهجة *

*و تحزن لما يضايقة*


* ولا تحتمل النفس الشبعانة باللة الخطية*


* وسرعان ما تنفض عنها اى تلوث باى خطية *

*ولا تقبل اى غبار للعالم يغطى نقاء وجود اللة فيها وشبعها منة*


*علمنا يا رب كيف نشبع بك كما من شحم ودسم

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*


*+*​*" النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل وللنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو**"*​*أمثال 7:27 *

​*الجسد يحتاج الطعام ليتقوى ، والطعام يحتاج **لإعداد **متقن حتى **يفتح** شهية الإنسان فيقبل عليه وينجذب نحو رائحة المشهية للنفس** ؛ **وللقدرة على تناول الطعام لابد من أن يكون الجسد **صحيحاً معافاً بكامل قوته النفسية والجسدية **، وألا يصبح غير قادر على الإقبال على الطعام ( مش فيه نفس للأكل كما يقال عند مشكلة نفسيه أو مرض في الأعضاء )*

 *والإنسان **في حالة تناوله الطعام ووصوله لحالة الشبع لا يكون قادر على تناول طعام آخر مهما** كان حلواً ، بل من الجائز أن يلقيه عنه ويهمله** ...*

 *هكذا هي الحال بالنسبة **لمائدة الله الحي المقدمة نحو كل نفس لها شركة حلوة معه** في سرّ النعمة ؛ فالله أراد أن** يُقيم شركة مع النفس البشرية** ويخطبها لنفسه **كعروس للملك **، **ويغسلها ويطهرها من كل دنس ، و**يشفيها من كل مرض يعوقها على أن تجلس على مائدته السماوية** ، **ويعمل على أن** يُسلمها الثوب الجديد لتصير بهية مضيئة **بدلاً من سواد ظلمة الشر وعاره المشين ،** ويُحيها من الموت **، ويُشفيها من انكسارها ويعطيها السلام ويصالحها من بعد عداوة ويفتح **شهيتها لتناول طعام الحياة الأبدية ويقدس كل حواسها الروحية** : **فيحق لها أن تجلس على مائدته الحلوة وسط قديسية وتنال من غذاءه المحيي الحلو والمشبع للنفس جداً **...*

 *وحينما **تجلس النفس على مائدة الله لا تقدر أن تتذوق طعاماً أقل مستوى ، فتدوس على** كل حلاوة من طعام الأرض أي من كل شهوة رديه أو حتى مجد أرضي أو سلطان زائل** وتستهين بكل مديح كاذب وكل إغراء في هذا العالم يبعدها عن ملك حياتها الخاص ، فهي لا تعرف الأعشاب الغريبة عن مائدة المجد الإلهي** ...*
 *  + " **فأجاب و قال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان **بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله** " ( **مت** 4 : 4 )*
 * + **" فلما اتكأ معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما " ( لو** 24 : 30 )*

 * * ** والنفس الشبعانة بحلاوة الطعام السماوي النازل من فوق ، **يظهر عليها الصحة الروحية والمنعشة للنفس بطاقة الحب والإيمان الراسخ الذي لا يتزعزع رغم الآلام والمحن والضيقات التي تمر بها** ...*

 *  + " **فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم ليس موسى أعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل **أبي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء**" (  **يو 6 : 32 )*
 *  + " **لأن** خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم** " ( يو6 : 33 )*
 *+ **" فقالوا له يا سيد أعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز " ( يو 6 : 34 ) *
 *+ ** " فقال لهم يسوع **أنا هو خبز الحياة من يقبل إليَّ فلا يجوع و من يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبدا** " ( يو 6 : 35 ) *
 * + "** أنا هو خبز الحياة **" ( يو 6 : 48 )   *
 *+ ** " هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء **لكي يأكل منه الإنسان و لا يموت** " (يو 6 : 50 ) *
 * +"  ** أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء **إن أكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد و الخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من أجل حياة العالم  **" ( يو 6 : 51 ) *
 * + ** " هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء ليس كما أكل آباؤكم المن و ماتوا** من يأكل هذا الخبز فانه يحيا إلى الأبد** " ( يو 6 : 58 ) *

 *  * **والنفس الجائعة من بر الله وغذاء الحياة الأبدية ، **هزيلة ضعيفة ميتة في قدراتها وحواسها معطلة ومصابه بشلل روحي عظيم ولا تقدر أن تَشْتَّم رائحة الحياة الأبدية فتشتهي الطعام السماوي **، وتحيا في حالة كبرياء وانتفاخ الذات ، وترى كل مُرّ الشهوة والمجد الباطل حلاوة **لأنها لم تتذوق بعد حلاوة المائدة السماوية في شركة العريس الحلو مع القديسين الجالسين على نفس ذات المائدة **...*

 * + " **اعملوا لا للطعام البائد **بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان لان هذا الله الآب قد ختمه** " ( يو 6 : 27 )   *
 *ولا ننسى الابن الضال الذي ترك بيت الأب وذهب ليأكل ويشتهي ما للخنازير** : " **فرجع إلى نفسه و قال كم من أجير لأبي يفضل عنه الخبز** و أنا أهلك جوعاً **" ( لو 15 : 17 ).

**م ن ق و ل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*كيف نتعامل مع الإنترنت؟
إن التعامل مع الإنترنت يحتاج منا أن نتبنى مبدأ :* 
*"Select and Reject" أى "اختر... وارفض".. وهذا مبدأ كتابى هام: "امتحنوا كل شئ... تمسكوا بالحسن" (1تس 21:5)... لذلك يحتاج الشباب إلى أن يميزوا بين الغث والسمين، وبين البناء والهدام. والأهم من ذلك، يحتاجون بعد أن يميزوا... أن تكون لديهم قدرة تنفيذ الاختيار البناء، ومقاومة الأمور الهدامة..*

*هنا يبرز رب المجد يسوع، مسيح القيامة الحىّ، ليعطينا :*

*1- قدرة الإفراز والتمييز بين الخطأ والصواب...
2- قدرة تنفيذ الصواب والامتناع عن الخطأ...
3- الشبع الروحى الذى يعطينى إمكانية الإنتصار...
وبهذه المبادئ الثلاثة يمكن للشباب أن يتعامل مع الإنترنت بطريقة جيدة*

*1- التمييز بين الخطأ والصواب :*

*فالرب يسوع هو الذى يفتح عيوننا، وينير أذهاننا لنعرف الصواب من الخطأ ،والبرنامج البناء 
من الهدام...*

* "يعطيكم... روح الحكمة والإعلان فى معرفته، مستنيرة عيون أذهانكم لتعلموا ما هو رجاء دعوته، وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه فى القديسين" (أف 17:1،18).
 "أن تزداد محبتكم أيضاً أكثر فأكثر فى المعرفة وفى كل فهم، حتى تميزوا الأمور المتخالفة، لكى تكونوا مخلصين وبلا عثرة إلى يوم المسيح" (فى 9:1،10).
 "أما الروحىّ فيحكم فى كل شئ، ولا يحكم فيه من أحد... أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" (1كو 15:2،16).*

*وهذا معناه أن الإنسان الذى تملأ قلبه محبة المسيح يكون مستنيراً، ويستطيع تمييز الصواب من الخطأ، إذ يكون له فكر المسيح، ويتحرك تحت قيادة الروح القدس، الذى قال عنه رب المجد: "متى جاء ذاك روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق... يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم..." (يو 13:16،16).*

*وفى هذا يقول معلمنا يوحنا: "أما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس (مسحة الميرون المقدس) وتعلمون كل شئ... كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شئ، وهى حق وليست كذباً، كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه" (1يو 20:5،27).*

*ولا يعطينا الرب إمكانية التمييز فقط بل يعطينا أيضاً...*

*2- القدرة على تنفيذ الصواب :*

*فالإنسان الشبعان بمحبة المسيح، يستطيع بقوة الرب الساكن فيه، وبمسيح القيامة المستقر فى أعماقه، أن ينفذ الإختيار الصائب، ويهزم الإختيار الخاطئ... وفى هذا يقول الرسول بولس :*

* "الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله" (رو 14:8).
 "فى هذه جميعها، يعظم انتصارنا بالذى أحبنا" (رو 37:8).
 "أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى" (فى 13:4).
 "تكفيك نعمتى، لأن قوتى فى الضعف تكمل... لأنى حينما أنا ضعيف (بذاتى)، فحينئذ أنا قوى (بنعمة المسيح)" (1كو 9:12،10).
 "النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل" (أم 7:27).*

*وهكذا يستطيع الشاب المسيحى المؤمن، الشبعان بالنعمة، والمملوء بمحبة الرب، أن يدوس على العسل المسموم الذى تقدمه له شاشات الإنترنت، والتليفزيون، والأفلام المنحرفة، والمطبوعات الضارة.*
* إنه قادر - بنعمة المسيح - أن يهزم كل هذه، ويهزم من ورائها عدو الخير، الذى "يجول كأسد زائر، ملتمساً من يبتلعه" (1بط 8:5).*

*3- الشبع الروحى الذى يعطينى إمكانية الإنتصار :*

*فمن المستحيل على النفس الجائعة أن تمتنع عن شئ ما، حتى لو كان مراً!! كما قال الحكيم: "النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل. وللنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو" (أم 7:27).
إذن، فحينما يشبع الشباب روحياً من خلال : *

* فرص  فرص حفظ التسبحة والألحان الكنسية.القداس الإلهى والتناول، والأصوام...  
 فرص الصلاة المتنوعة بالأجبية أو الصلوات السهمية، أو الصلوات الخاصة. 
 القراءات فى الكتب الروحية، وأقوال وسير الآباء القديسين. 
 الانتظام فى حضور الإجتماعات الروحية. 
 الخدمة للآخرين، التى تجعلنا نتلامس مع السيد المسيح شخصياً. *

*نقول... حينما يشبع الشباب بهذه الوسائط، سيدوسون عسل الخطيئة المسموم، سواء جاءهم على شاشة صغيرة أو متوسطة أو كبيرة، أو من خلال الحواس المختلفة، أو العلاقات التى يتعرضون لها فى المدرسة أو الشارع أو مكان العمل.. *

*كذلك يحتاج الشباب إلى الإشباع الفكرى والثقافى، حينما يدرسون الكتاب المقدس، وعلوم الكنيسة، والثقافة العامة، حتى ما تمتلئ عقولهم بموضوعات ومعلومات بناءة، وتستنير بنور المسيح والحكمة والمعرفة. وحينئذ سيشعرون أن عندهم ما يشغلهم عن الشاشة : كالقراءة والدراسة والصلاة والتأمل... وقديماً قال الأنبا أنطونيوس: "كثرة القراءة تقوم العقل الطّواف"، كما قال أيضاً: "أتعب نفسك فى القراءة، فهى تخلصك من النجاسة". 
الرب يعطى شبابنا المبارك روح الإفراز والتمييز، وقدرة إتخاذ القرارات السليمة، والاختيارات البناءة. 
*


*جزء من مقال لنيافة الانبا موسى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*    أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن أن الله كل حياتي

    + إلهي.. ليتني أعرفك، يا من أنت تعرفني. ليتني أعرفك يا قوة نفسي!! أكشف لي عن ذاتك، يا معزي نفسي..! ليتني أعاينك يا ضياء عيناي..! أسرع يا بهجة نفسي لأتأمل فيك يا سرور قلبي..! ألهمني حبك، فأنت هو حياتي..! لا تترك أحضاني، أيها العريس السمائي، فعند حلولك ينتاب كياني كله داخلي وخارجي. نشوة فائقة علوية!

هبنى ذاتك أيها الملكوت الأبدي حتى أتمتع بك أيها الحياة المبارك يا تهليل نفسي غير المدرك..! نعم. أعني أحبك. فأنت هو إلهي. أنت حامي. أنت خصني المنيع. أنت رجائي العذب في وسط ضيقاتي..

    + لألتصق بك، فأنت هو الخير وحده، و بدونك ليس للخير وجود لتكن أنت سعادتي، يا كلى الصلاح..!

    افتح أعماق أذني، فأسمعك أيها الكلمة الإلهي، يا من يخترق نفسي كسيف ذي حدين..! أه! يا إلهي!! أرعد من سماك بصوتك القوي "مز13:11 "!! ليزأر البحر وكل أمواجه لتتزلزل الأرض وليرتعب كل ما عليها أنزل عليهما بالصواعق فيتبدد كل شيء فيهما. وفي النهاية اكشف لأذني أعماق المياه وأسس المسكونة "مز15:18 "!

    أيها النور غير المنظور هب لي عينان تستطيعان معاينتك! يا رائحة الحياة الإلهي هب لي حاسة جديدة للشم تجذبني نحو رائحة أطيابك الذكية..!. ربي... نقي في حاسة التذوق حتى تقدر أن تتذوقك وتتعرف عليك وتكتشف غني لذتك المذخرة لكل من يرتشف رحيق محبتك..!

    هب لي قلباً لا ينبض إلا بحبك، ونفساً تعشقك، وروحاً أميناً لذكراك، وفكراً يدرك غور أسرارك وعقلا يستريح فيك ويتحد بحكمتك المحيية دائماً، ويعرف كيف يحبك بتقوى أيها الحب المذخر فيك كل حكمة!

    أيها الحياة، لمجدك يحيا كل مخلوق. لقد وهبتني الحياة وفيك حياتي. بك أحيا، و بدونك أموت..! بك أقوم، و بدونك أهلك..! بك أمتلئ فرحاً، و بدونك أهلك حزناً! ... أنت هو الحياة مصدر الحياة ليس شيء يوازي وداعتك وجمالك..! أتوسل إليك:أخبرني أين أنت؟! أين ألقاك، فأختفي فيك بالكلية ولا أوجد إلا فيك ! أه! أسرع وأجعل من نفسي مسكناً لك، ومن قلبي مستقراً!! تعالي... (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). فإني مريض حباً. بعدي عنك موت لي وذكرك يحي نفسي..! رائحتك تعيد لي قوتي، وذكراك يخفف آلامي ظهورك شبع لي "مز10:17 "! إن كل من يعرفك يحبك! ينسي نفسه! يحبك أكثر من ذاته! يترك نفسه وينجذب إليك لينهل لذاتة الإتحاد بك!

    سيدي.. إن كنت لم أحبك كما ينبغي، فذلك لأنني لم أعرفك بعد جيداً فقلة معرفتي جعلت حبي لك فاتراً وفرحي الذي أتمتع به فيك ضعيفاً!

    ويحي!! فأنه بعبوديتي للمغريات الخارجية، أنشغل عنك أيها السعادة الكامنة في داخلي، وأحرم منك، وأذهب لكي أرتبط برباطات دنسة مع أباطيل العالم!!

    هوذا في بؤسي القلب الذي لك وحدك أن تمتلكه بكل عواطفه وأحاسيسه وتضحياته قد وهبته أنا للأمور الباطلة فصرت باطلاً بحبي للباطل! لهذا لم تعد بعد أنت فرحي بل تركتك واندفعت أجري وراء محبة العالم الخارجي! مع أنك لا ترتاح إلا في أعماق نفسي! أنا أريد التلذذ بأعمال الجسد وأنت تود الابتهاج بروحي! أنا بأعمال الجسد أملأ قلبي واشغل بها ذهني وأجعلها محور حديثي، أما أنت يا ألهي فتحيا في النفس غير المحسوسة الخالدة!! أنت تملك السماء وأنا أزحف على الأرض! أنت تعشق الأعالي، وأنا أطلب السفليات. أنت تشغلك السماويات وأنا غارق في الأرضيات. تري متى تتقابل مثل هذه الميول المتعارضة؟!

    + إلهي..لقد جعلت نفسي قدرة على أن تسع جلالك غير المحدود لئلا يكون لها شيئاً يقدر أن يملأها سواك!

    + إلهي..إنك صنعتنا لأجلك..لذلك يبقي قلبنا مضطرباً قلقاً عديم الراحة على الدوام حتى يستريح بك!

    + إلهي..إن النفس البشرية هي جبلة يديك..أوجدتها نفساً مفكرة، عاقلة، روحية، خالدة، دائمة الحيوية. وإذ لم يعد سرورها كامناً في جمال وجهك كرستها بمعموديتك لكي تسع جلالك..ولا يستطيع أحد أن يملأها سواك!

    عندما تقتنيك تشبع كل إلهاماتها ولا شيء من الخارج يقدر أن يشبع رغباتها..! ألست أنت هو الخير الفائق، وكل خير إنما هو مستمد منك؟!

    + القلب الذي لا يبتغيك، ماذا يطلب؟! أيطلب الغني الذي لا يملأ العالم أم ينبغي أشياء مخلوقة..وما هذه الرغبة في الأشياء المخلوقة إلا مجاعة دائمة؟!! من يقتنيها، تبقي نفسه بلا سبع لأنها لا تقدر أن تشبع إلا بك يا إلهي، إذ أنت خلقتها على صورتك..

    أيها الرب إلهي..أيها الفائق القدرة..لقد عرف الآن موضع سرورك إنها النفس المخلوقة على صورتك كشبهك تلك التي لا تطلب غيرك ولا تشتاق إلا إليك!..!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*   أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن: كثيرون يقولون:
 مَنْ يُرينا الخيرات

    هذا قول يومي وتساؤل مستمر من الأغبياء والأشرار يردده أولئك الذين يتوقون إلي سلام الحياة الزمنية وهدوئها دون أن يجددهما بسبب قسوة الحياة..! كما يردده أولئك الذين يشكون في أمر الحياة المقبلة التي وعدنا بها وييأسون قائلين: من يدرينا أن هذا صحيح؟ أو من جاءنا من "المنتقلين "يخبرنا بها؟

    + لقد أظهر المرتل ما هي "الخيرات ؛مجيباً على التساؤل:من يرينا الخيرات؟ إله الخير هو أنه "قد أضاء علينا نور وجهك يا رب "مز6:4".

    هذا النور هو الصلاح الكامل الحقيقي الذي للإنسان النور الذي يراه بالقلب لا بالعين.

    + يقول "أضاء علينا " (أو ختم علينا) وذلك كما تختم صورة الملك على الفلس فالإنسان قد خلق على صورة الله ومثالة "تك26:1 " الأمر الذي أفسدته الخطية لذلك فإنه يختم الإنسان بالصلاح الحقيقي الأبدي "بالنور "في الميلاد الثاني (المعمودية).

    وأظن أن هذا هو ما عناه عندما قال الرب إذ رأي العملة التي صكها قيصر (أعط ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله "مت21:22 "فكأنه يقول كما أن قيصر يطلب منكم الختم الذي لصورته هكذا أيضاً الله!

    + إن عملته المصكوكة ترتد إليه باستضاءة النفس بالله وختمها بنور وجهه "مز6:4".

    + "يا الله إلهي أنت إليك أبكر " "مز1:63. ماذا أصنع؟ أنني أبكر ولا أنام.

    + وأي نوم لأن هناك نوم للنفس ونوم للجسد؟ إن لم ينم يخور الإنسان ويضعف جسده ولا يعود جسدنا الخائر يقدر أن يحمل نفسه يقظة ويثابر في الأعمال...

    لقد وهب الله للجسد نوماً به تنتعش الأعضاء فيقدر أن يعضد نفساً ساهرة. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). ولكن يلزمنا أن نكون حذرين لئلا تنام النفس ذاتها لأن نوم النفس شر. صالح هو نوم الجسد إذ به تنتعش صحة الجسد أما نوم النفس فهو نسيانها لله... لذلك يقول الرسول.. "أستيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضئ لك المسيح "أف14:5. هل كان الرسول ييقظ إنساناً نائماً بالجسد؟لا بل نفساً نائمة لكي تسير وتستضيء بالمسيح.

    هكذا بنفس الطريقة يقول هذا الرجل "يا الله. إلهي أنت. إليك أبكر".. فالمسيح يضئ النفوس ويجعلها مستيقظة لكن إن أبعد نوره تنام.

    ولهذا السبب يقول مزمور أخر "أنر عيني لئلا أنام نوم الموت "مز3:13..

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

*ودى مشاركة للأستاذى النهيسى ممكن تفيدكم فى 
موضوع الشبع الروحى

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100464
*
السمات النفسية لهذا العصر د/مجدي اسحق*​ ​

* حينما نتكلم عن سمات هذا العصر، نجد أنفسنا أمام عدة تناقضات: فهذا العصر من أصعب العصور لأنه يجمل تراكمات وافرازات عشرين قرناً سابقة، حملت فى طياتها التطور العلمى الرهيب والقفزات التكنولوجية المعجزية من غزو الفضاء والكمبيوتر والطاقة النووية والإنجازات الثقافية الضخمة والرفاهية الاجتماعية المذهلة.*

* ومع كل هذا التقدم نجد الانحرافات الشديدة المقابلة والاستغراق فى الخطية والتغرب عن المسيح وعن الكنيسة... وبين هذا وذاك نجد التوترات النفسية الشديدة والأمراض العصبية القاسية.*

* وسوف نحاول فى هذا المقال أن نضع أيدينا على مفاتيح السمات النفسية لهذا العصر بشىء من التحليل مع عرض الاقتراحات العملية للتعامل معها وفيما يلى عرض مسهب لهذه السمات.*

* أولاً: السرعة :*

* سمة إنسان هذا العصر هى السرعة والسرعة فى كل شئ: فى التفكير، فى اتخاذ القرار، فى الحركة فى الكلام.. بل وتسربت هذه السرعة إلى ممارستنا الاجتماعية والكنيسة، فاللقاءات العائلية أصبحت شحيحة وقصيرة وبادرة، والعمل الروحى أصبح يتسم بالسطحية وعدم التركيز وغياب العمق.*

* ولأن حمى الحصول على المال وتأمين المستقبل أصابت المجتمع بسبب الكساد الاقتصادى والغلاء المتزايد، بالإضافة لغياب القناعة الروحية والإيمان فى محبة الله وكفايته وعنايته الأبوية، نجد الانكباب على العمل بصورة عجيبة وتكريس معظم أوقات اليوم للدراسة والعمل وجمع المال..*

* وبسبب تبديد الطاقة الجسدية فى العمل المضىء، وتسريب الطاقة النفسية فى القلق والتوتر وكثرة التفكير أصبح إيقاع اليوم سريع: لا وقت للراحة الجسدية أو حتى الذهنية والنفسية، ولا وقت للجلسات العائلية المباركة التى تجمع شتات الأسرة حول فكر للاختلاء اليومى بشخص المسيح والجلوس عند قدميه والشبع من محضر الصلاة..*

* ومما يزيد من خطورة الموقف انتشار ما نسميه فى علم النفس "بالترفيه السلبى" مثل التليفزيون والسينما والمسرح ودور الملاهى.. وهو أمور نافعة بلا شك إن أعطيناها الوقت المناسب واستخدمناها بالأسلوب المناسب... لكن حمى مشاهدة التلفزيون أصابت الكثيرين حتى أصبحت مرض يسمى فى أمريكا "مرض التليفزيون" (Televitis).*

* فهو يخرج بالإنسان من ذاته إلى عالم الخيـال ويساهم فى تغرب الإنسان عن نفسه، ومتعة الجلوس دون عمل أى شئ لا تعادلهـا متعة فى نظر الكثيرين!! وهكذا نجد مزيد من "اغتصاب" الوقت وتبديده واستهلاكه!!*
* وأخطر ما فى السرعة هو تغرب الإنسان عـن نفسه بعد أن تغرب عن الآخرين.. فهـو لم يعد يدرى من هو، من أين أتى وإلى أين يذهب؟ ماذا يريد؟ ما هى أهدافه وما هى رغباته؟ وأصبح يتحرك كما يحركه المجتمع العام: بحث عن المال والرفاهية والكـرامة والمركز.. وتحول إلى مزيج غير منتظم من آراء المحيطين به. وهو لا يملك الوقت الكافى ليهدأ ويكتشف نفسه ويفحصها بأمانة فى نور الإنجيل ويردد مع داود النبى قوله: "اختبرنى يا الله وأعرف قلبى امتحنى وأعرف أفكارى وأنظر إن كان فى طريق باطل وأهدنى طريقاً أبدياً" (مز 23:139،24).*

* لذلك نجده يدخل فى دائرة مفرغة: من سرعة إلى سرعة إلى أن ينهار إما جسدياً من المرض أو نفسياً من الاكتئاب والقلق والتوتر أو اجتماعياً من التفكك الأسرى والفراغ الاجتماعى.*

* ? ولا حل أمام الإنسان إلا بالعودة للسكون والهدوء، ومواجهة النفس "لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب قدوس إسرائيل بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم فلم تشاءوا" (أش15:30).*
* ? نعم... إن العلاقة بالمسيح تمكنه من أداء، أشق الأعمال بأبسط مجهود، لأن عبء العمل يقع على الروح القدس الساكن فى القلب وليس على النفس أو الجسد... وهذه ليست دعوة لتخفيف أعباء العمل.*
* ? وإن كان هذا المر لازماً فى بعض الأحيان أو كثير منها - وكلنها بالحرى دعوة لنقل عبء العمل والمسئولية من النفس إلى الروح... فانطلاق القلب نحو العشرة نحو الله يجعله يشاركه فى كل شئ، فيحمل المسيح من النفس أداء مجهود الحياة اليومى، فيرفع ثقل المسئولية من على كاهل الإنسان، ويملأه سلاماً فائقاً "يارب تجعل لنا سلاماً لأنك كل أعمالنا صنعتها لنا" (أش 12:26).*
* ? نقطة أخرى هي تنظيم الوقت وتوزيع المسئوليات وترتيب الأولويات مع الهدوء والتأنى يجب أن تحتل العلاقة بالله وإلتزامتها الأولوية القصوى فى الحياة بحيث لا يتعدى عليها أمر فالتزامات العمل، مع تخصيص وقت مناسب وكافى ومرتب لكل أمـر وقبلها بفترة كافية... فالنظام مع الهدوء والتروى، يعطيان للعمل نعمة وبركة وإنجاز..*
* ? نقطة أخيرة هى الإيمان ببركة الله ويده الحانية التى تمتد لكل ما نعمل يقول حجى النبـى: "زرعتم كثيراً ودخلتم قليلاً.. والأخذ أجرة يأخذ أجرة لكيس منقوب" (حج 6:1) هذه هى صـورة الإنسان بدون البركة الإلهية... لكن فى عمل النعمة، ورجوع القلب بالتوبة لله، وامتلاء النفس بالإيمان نسمع قول الرب على فم حجى فى آخر نبوته "فمن هذا اليوم أبارك" (حج 19:2) إن البركة الإلهية تضاعف ثمر يدينان وعلينا أن نثق أن إلهنا المحب يعتنى بنا وبعائلاتنا ويعطينا أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر (أف 20:3) بحسب غناه فى المجد (فى 19:4).*

* ثانياً: العنف :*

* سمة أخرى لهذا العصر هو العنف والعنـف أنتشر بصورة سواء فى الجريمة أو الحروب والانقلابات والنزعات بل وانتشرت الجريمة نفسها فى أفلام المرئية والقصص المقروءة بصورة لم نسمع عنها من قبل... وقد وصلت الجرائم لحدود بعيدة كل البعد عن التصور مثل جرائم يرتكبها الابن فى حق أبوية أو الأب مع أولاده أو الزوجة مع زوجها..*

* ? والعنف وليد الإحساس بالفراغ والضعف الداخلى، فالقوى لا يهاجم ولا يشعر أنه يحتاج لأن يثبت للآخرين مدى تفوقه.. فلأته داخلياً مؤمن بقدراته فهو لا يبدد طاقته فى الدفاع عن نفسه، تاركاً للأيام إثبات الحق وتأكيده ما الضعيف والفاشل والذى لم يحالفه الحظ فى تحقيق آماله، فهو يلجأ للعنف ليثبت للناس وجوده وقوته وتفوقه...*
* ? وهناك فرق كبير بين العنف والحق: فالحق قوى ولا يحتاج للعنف.. ويمكن للإنسان أن يطلب الحق لأن الحق هو الله (يو6:14) ويؤمن أن الله سيسنده ليحصل على هذا الحق دون استعمال قوته الذاتية بطريقة خاطئة.*
* ? والعنف كذلك ترجمة لغياب الأمان الداخلى وتكاثر المأكل النفسية: فالعنيف يعانى من خوف داخلى أو قلق أو اكتئاب دفين لم يستمع التعامل معه، فيلجأ لتسريب الطاقة فى صورة القسوة والهجوم... ومعروف فى علم النفس العلاقة بين الاكتئاب والعنف Aggression & Depression.*
* ? والعنف يعبر كذلك عن غياب الموضوعية والحجة: فالقوى يعتمد على منطقة وقوة القناعة وبراهينه ولا يخشى المواجهة أو الحوار أو سماع الرأى الآخر.. أما العنيف فهو يدارى عجزة وغياب منطقة بالقوة المزيفة..*
* ? والعنف أخيراً هو صورة من صور الفشل النفسى: فالعنيف يحتاج لمن يسيطر أو يتفوق عليه أو يستعرض عليه قوته، ويحتاج لم يخاف منه أو يخشى بأسه... وهو بذلك يدارى عيوباً نفسية خطيرة من الإحساس بالنقص وبالفشل أو الخوف من الآخرين وعدم القدرة على التكيف معهم..*

* والحل...؟*

* لا مخرج من العنف ألا بالعودة للبناء الداخلى للكيان الإنسانى، واختبار النضوج الداخلى، والاقتناع إن قيمة الإنسان فى الفضيلة والقوة الداخلية وليس فى التظاهر بالقوة والاختفاء خلف أقنعة مزيفة من القسوة والسيطرة.. المحبة هى أساس القوة، وخدمة الآخرين هى الوسيلة للإحساس بالأهمية والبذل والتواضع يجعلان الإنسان عالياً فى نظر الكل ولو بعد حين...*

* ثالثاً: انحرافات العاطفة :*

* من مظاهر هذا الجيل كذلك، العاطفة المنحرفة.. وهو امتداد لما كان يحدث فى الأجيال السابقة: وكأننا نستعيد للذهن صورة الفساد الذى كان منتشراً فى أيام سدوم وعمورة (تك 20:18، 2بط 7:2،8) أو فساد مدينة روما وأفسس وكورنثس فى بدء انتشار المسيحية..*

* ? إنسان هذا العصر لا يعرف الحب، إنما يعرف الشهوة فقط.. الحب بمعنى العطاء والبـذل والاهتمام والخروج من الذات لخدمة الآخرين.. والشهوة بمعنى الاستلائية والاستهلاك واستنفاذ الآخر على حساب لذة الجسد.*
* ? وإن كان انحراف الشهوة خطير خارج دائرة الزواج، فهو أخطر إذا ما تم تحت مظلة الزواج. يحدثنا الرسول بولس عن المضجع غير النجس فى الزواج (عب 4:12).. والمقصود طبعاً ليس نجاسة العلاقات الجنسية، لكن الروح التى تصاحب علاقة الزوج بزوجته فيمكن للعلاقة الإيجابية أن تكـون صورة (رسمية) للشهوة خارج الـزواج وهى بهذا بدلاً من أن توحد الطرفين تعزلهما عن بعضهما البعض إذ تلقى بكل طرف فى قوقعة الأنانية وحب التملك وعبودية اللذة... ولكن يمكن للحب الإلهى إذا ما تسرب للقلوب أن يجعل الجسد يخدم قضية الوحدة، ويصير وسيلة إلهية مباركة لتعبير عن الحب والرغبة فى الاتحاد أو بتعبير الكتاب "يلتصق بامرأته" (تك 24:2).. وهنا يدفع الحب الطرفين إلى مزيد من البذل لأجل بعضهما ولأجل الآخرين.*
* ? وابتعاد الإنسان عن صورة الله المحب التى خلق عليها، نجده يشعر بالغربة وفقدان الهوية ثم ينحدر إلى مزيد من اللذة بحثاً عن أمانة المفقود دون أن يجده.. ويظل يهوى ويهـوى إلى أن يكتشف أنه بدد عمره وشبابه وعاطفته فى السراب دون أن يرتوى أو يشبع "كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً... كان لك خمسة أزواج والذى لك ألان ليس هو زوجك من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد..".*
* ? ولا يمكن للإنسان أن يجد كفايته وارتوائه إلا فى الامتلاء من محبة الله اللانهائية.. فهى الوحيدة القادرة على إشباعه وملء فراغه الداخلى.*
* ? ولا يمكن لإنسان يبحث عن الأخذ أن يسعد... عليه أن يعطى أولاً ويل يعطى حتى يجد الشبع.. وهنا موقف إنسانى مسيحى ناضج خالى من الأنانية ولأن استقرار الإنسان الداخلى مبنى على هذا الموقف الإيجابى من "العطاء" نجد الإنسان يشبع ويفرح ويستقر ويتحرر من استجداء الحب إلى توزيعه بسخاء وكرم على الكل...*

* رابعاً: النزعة الاستقلالية :*

* عصر الحرية الحالى أعطى الإنسان الكثير من الفرص للتعبير عن نفسه، وللحرية الفكرية والقدرة على المناقشة والاعتراض وإبداء الرأى والتعديل حتى على المسلمات والجذور العميقة سواء الاجتماعية أو الدينية.. لذلك أصبح إنسان هذا العصر اكثر شعوراً بقدرته على التميز والاستقلال وهذا الأمـر له إيجابيات كثيرة: فهو قد أعطى للإنسان شعوراً بالكرامة والتميز، وفتح أمامه مجالات كثيرة للخلق والإبداع.*

* ولكنه من ناحية أخرى دفع الإنسان دفعاً للتمرد والاستقلالية المريضة والعزلة..*

* وأصبح إنسان هذا العصر أكثر شعوراً بقدرته على التميز والاستقلال وهذا المر له إيجابيات كثيرة: فهو قد أعطى للإنسان شعوراً بالكرامة والتميز، وفتح أمامه مجالات كثيرة للخلق والإبداع.*

* ولكنه من ناحية أخرى دفع الإنسان دفعاً للتمرد والاستقلالية المريضة والعزلة..*

* وأصبح كل إنسان بنفسه "عالماً" مستقلاً... فلم يسمع عن أنشقاقات وبدع وتحزبات وشيع ومذاهب بقدر*
* ما سمعنا فى هذا العصر... وللأسف تغلغلت هذه الروح داخل العائلات بل وحتى داخل الكنيسة نفسها..*
* ? وما أخطر التفكك الاجتماعى حينما يصيب الكيان السرى أو الروحى... فيغـيب الشعور بالأمان وتنمو بذار التمرد والانحرافات والأنانية.*
* ? ولا يمكن للوحدة أن تتم إلا بمزيد من الحب والتواضع والخضوع للحق فلمستقبل يبحث عن ذاته والمتواضع يبحث عن الحق حتى ولو كان على حساب ذاته..*
* ? والاتضاع مكلف: فهو يتطلب تنازلات ومرونة وتفاهم وأمانة لمعرفة صوت الله، وتجاهل لصوت الذات الأنانية.. ولكنه فى نفس الوقت مربح لأبعد الحدود: فالمتواضع يكسب راحته وسلامه ويكسـب احترام الناس ومحبتهم، ويرسخ أسـاسات الوحدة بين الآخرين، ويشهد عن عمل النعمة فى القلب إذ يعكس صورة الله المتواضع أمام الكل.*
* ? نقطة أخرى لعلاج الاستقلال هى الموضوعية والتفاهم الأذن المفتوحة بوعى وفهم تساهم فى حل الكثير من المشاكل، والإيجابية والمبادرة والوضوح والصراحة والصدق هم علاجات ناضجة للعزلة والانغلاق والأنانية.*

* بعد هذا العرض السريع لسمات هذا العصر النفسية تبقى عدة ملاحظات أخيرة جديرة بالذكر...*

* 1- الإنسان هو الإنسان أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد "ويسوع المسيح هو، هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب 8:13) وسيظل الإنسان هو بعينه الخاطئ الضال المتمرد، وسيظل الله كما هو محباً وأميناً ومسامحاً... لذلك*
* لا علاج لإنسان هذا اعصر أو أي عصر ألا في شخص المسيح الأمين القادر على شفائه من كل مرض أو انحراف.*
* 2- اللقاء المنتظم بالله فى قراءة الكلمة المقدسة: بوعى وفهم، وفى الصلاة بانفتاح ومشاركة الله فى كل شئن وكشف النفس والضمير فى محضر الروح القدس من أهم وأخطر عوامل الشفاء الداخلى من كل انحرافات النفس واعوجاجها حيث تجد النعمة الإلهية الفرصة الكاملة لتهـذيب القلب وتقويم عيوبه.*
* 3- الشركة الروحية الكنسية مع أعضاء الاجتماع الروحى، أو فى لقاءات الرشاد والاعتراف مع المرشد أو أب الاعتراف فى جلسات منتظمة واعية منفتحة، من أقوى العوامل لسند الإنسان فى مواقفه الداخلية وبنائه وتأسيسه على عمل النعمة... فالإنسان يحتاج للآخر لسنده ويشجعه ويعضده ويرشده ويساعده على فهم نفسه وفهم الله بطريقة صحيحة..*
* 4- الممارسات الكنسية السرائرية دواء شاف للقلوب الجريحة، ونعمة إلهية سرية جبارة تسند مسيرة الإنسان الروحية وترفعه فوق كل عقباته الداخلية والخارجية... لذلك فالانتظام فى ممارسة التناول وحضور القداسات والاجتماعات هام للغاية، بشرط أن يصنع بوعى وفهم وأمانة وروح واستيعاب.*

* إلهنا قادر أن يسندنا جميعاً لنحيا حسب وصاياه، بأمانة كاملة فى نور إنجيله المقدس "أولاد الله بلا عيب فى وسط جيل معوج وملتو تضيئون بينهم كأنوار فى العالم" (فى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

فى آية جميلة ممكن كمان تفيدكم فى موضوع  الشبع الروحى
*فى الرسالة بولس الرسول لأهل أفسس**
* 
أيات 14-19:

 بسبب هذا أحني ركبتي لدى أبي ربنا يسوع المسيح. الذي منه تسمى كل عشيرة في السماوات وعلى الارض. لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطن. ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم. وأنتم متأصلون و متأسسون في المحبة حتى  تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو. و تعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله.

تبدأ هذه الآيات الرائعة بأن بولس الرسول يحنى ركبتيه أى يصلى من أجلهم آية 14... فلماذا يصلى ؟ 
نفهم هذا من آية 19 لكى يمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله: 

ماذا يعنى كل ملء الله ؟ 
تصور أن جسد المسيح الذى حلَّ فيه كل ملء اللاهوت أنه خزان ضخم جداً جداً. وإنني أنا مجرد آنية صغيرة متصلة بهذا الخزان. 
هذا اتصال تم بسبب تجسد المسيح ثم فدائه ثم بالمعمودية التى تجعلنا نموت معهُ ونقوم متحدين به ثابتين فيه. ثم بحلول الروح القدس علينا ليثبتنا فى المسيح. ثم بالتناول المستمر.

وباتحادنا بالمسيح صار هو قادراً أن يملأنا كما يملأ هذا الخزان الضخم الآنية الصغيرة المتصلة به. 
ما يحدد ما تأخذه الآنية، محدوديتها. وبماذا نمتلئ؟ من الحكمة والقداسة والبر. لقد كان سليمان مثال الحكمة وداود مثال للوداعة ويوحنا مثال للمحبة.
 ولكن المسيح قادر أن يملأنى من كل هذا. بل يجعلنى صورة له، أى ألبس المسيح أى تكون لى كل الفضائل التى للمسيح. بل يملأنى أيضاً محبة وفرح وسلام وغيرة... والأهم من هذا كله.. هو أن الله يسكن عندى (1كو16:3) + (يو23:14) 
بل يملأنى فيصير الله هو مصدر كل شىء أحتاجه. 
وجوده فى داخلى هو مصدر شبعى وفرحى وسلامى
 لذلك قال الرسول عن المسيح أنه سلامنا، أى وجوده فى داخلى صار مصدر سلامى. وبنفس المفهوم قال إشعياء عن الله أنه.. خلاصى وقوتى وترنيمتى وقد صار لى خلاصاً (إش2:12).

 وقوله ملء.. إذاً لن يكون هناك مكان لشىء لآخر، أى لن أحتاج لمصدر فرح خارجى أو شبع خارجى، لن أحتاج لآخر، فلا مكان لآخر، فهو يملأنى. هذا سيتم بالكامل فى السماء. ولكن هنا نأخذ العربون على الأرض، أى نتذوق شىء من هذا هنا على الأرض وهناك من جرب هذا الشعور، أنه ما عاد يحتاج لشىء من هذا العالم. إن من يمتلئ من الله يصبح هدفه الوحيد وغايته الوحيدة هو الله.. لماذا؟

ببساطة لأنه اختبر هذا الشعور الممتع بإن الله فى داخله نبع أفراح وسلام وتعزيات. بل هو صار يطلب المزيد من الامتلاء. 
وأماّ من لم يختبر فهو مازال يسعى للشبع من هذا العالم الذى قيل عنه "من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش" (يو4: 13). وقيل عنه أنه قبض الريح (جا17:1) أى ما يشبه ظاهرة السراب.

إن من يمتلىء بالله لا يعود يحتاج لشىء من هذا العالم. هذا ما يطلبه بولس الرسول لنا.
 ولاحظ أن الفرح الذى يعطيه الله هو فرح حقيقى، ؟أما ما يعطيه العالم فهو أفراح غاشة تزول بزوال المؤثر الخارجى. ومن هنا نفهم لماذا قيل أن محبة العالم عداوة لله (يع4:4). 
والسبب ببساطة أن من يحب العالم ويسعى وراء شهواته لم يكتشف بعد حلاوة الشبع والملء من الله، لم يتذوق هذا الإنسان العربون الذى يعطيه الله لنا الآن، ومن لم يتذوق العربون فى هذه الأرض، فهو لن يحصل على شئ فى السماء. إن الأكل والشرب.. ألخ ليسوا عداوة لله، ولكن إذا كان العالم فقط هو الذى يشبعك بملذاته، فلن تبحث عن الله. 
إذاً ماذا ستفعل فى السماء؟ إذا لم تكتشف أن الله قادر أن يشبعك ويفرحك، إذاً ستسير وراء إله آخر يشبعك فى هذا العالم. لذلك فمحبة العالم عداوة لله.

وكيف نصل لكل ملء الله؟ تعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة

ماذا يعنى التعبير: محبة المسيح  الفائقة المعرفة؟

يعنى ببساطة أننا سندرك أشياء فائقة وسامية جداً لو تذوقنا محبة المسيح.

مثال: رجل غنى له قصر مملوء من التحف الرائعة، فإن أسهل طريقة حتى يمكننى أن أرى كل هذا المجد الذى فى داخل القصر، هى أن أدخل فى علاقة حب مع صاحب القصر، فيدعونى هو بدالة المحبة والصداقة للدخول إلى قصره. هكذا إذ دخلنا فى علاقة حب مع الله، فالله سيكشف لى عن أمجاد السماء (1كو9:2-12) إذاً فالروح القدس الذى فينا مستعد أن يكشف لنا كل شىء حتى أعماق الله. بل أن الروح القدس هو الذى يعطينا المحبة (غل22:5) + (رو5:5). وكلما زادت المحبة زاد الإدراك، وشعرنا بأمجاد السماء كما فى لغز أو مرآة الآن   (1كو12:13). ولكن ما علاقة المعرفة الفائقة بكل ملء الله؟ المعرفة ليست فقط فى معرفة المجد الذى أعده لنا الله بل هى معرفة الله نفسه، وماذا يمكن أن يعطينى الله وكلما عرفنا الله سنعرف أنه وحده قادر أن يفرحنا ويشبعنا، فنطلب أن نزداد فى الملء. هذا معنى أن الله سيصير غايتنا الوحيدة، لن نريد غيره، لأننا سنعرف الفرح الحقيقى واللذة الحقيقية، ما عاد العالم يخدعنا بملذاته بعد أن عرفنا الحق، والحق حررنا من الباطل أى كل ملذات العالم

(يو32:8). لهذا قال السيد المسيح "وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته" (يو3:17). فللأسف فإن معظم الناس لا تعرف طريقاً للشبع سوى ملذات العالم حتى وما هو خاطئ منها، ولم يكتشف أحد منهم أن الله هو المشبع الوحيد، وهذا ما جعل الله يعاتب الناس (أر13:2).

مثال: ولد شحاذ فقير لا يعرف طريقاً للطعام الذى يشبعه سوى القمامة الملقاة فى الشوارع. وعرض عليه أحد الأغنياء إسم وجبة فخمة يعطيها له على أن يمتنع عن الأكل من القمامة. من المؤكد أنه سيرفض فهو لا يفهم حتى إسم هذه المأكولات الفخمة. ولكنه يوم يتذوقها سيحتقر تماماً مأكولات القمامة. وهذا معنى مثل السيد المسيح عن الإنسان الذى وجد لؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن، فمضى وباع كل ما كان يملكه من لآلىء. فاللآلىء، أو مأكولات القمامة، هو ما يُشبِعْ الناس الآن من ملذات العالم، لكن يوم نعرف المسيح اللؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن سأطلبه وحده، ولو طلبته سأُعطى "أسألوا تعطوا" وإذا سألت سأمتلىء من الله. فالمهم أن أعرف محبة المسيح وهذه تنقلنى للإدراك بل حتى فى السماء ستبقى معرفتنا محدودة لأننا سنظل محدودين كبشر أمام الله غير المحدود. وكلما أعرف الله أكثر أفرح وأطلب الإتساع لأعرف أكثر وأفرح أكثر وهكذا بلا نهاية. وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن نظل نعرف جديداً عن الله، ونتسع فنفرح ونطلب فنمتلىء. وهذا ما يطلبه الرسول لأهل أفسس أن يعرفوه ويتذوقوه من الآن.

جزء من تفسير الآيات من رسالة القديس بولس الرسول للاهل أفسس
عن موقع الانبـــــــا تكـــــــــلا
​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الشبع الروحى (ملف متكامل )*

الشبع الروحي 
موضوع كبير 
ومهما كان الانسان معاه ملايين 
الدولارات وهو غير شبعان روحيا
ملايينه عمرها ما هاتنفعه
شكرا حبيبتي اسميشال


----------

